# Perdonare ... cosa significa?



## mariasole (7 Settembre 2010)

Ciao, cosa significa perdonare? 

Come si fa?

Per superare un tradimento è necessario perdonare il partner, e fin qui ci siamo... ma cosa vuol dire perdonare?

Io amo mio marito, lui mi ama e ogni gg mi dimostra tutto il suo pentimento per quello che ha fatto.

Ma sebbene siano passati 11 mesi dalla fatidica scoperta non passa giorno in cui io non versi lacrime, non passa giorno in cui mi chieda come abbia potuto farmi questo...

E' diventato il centro della mia giornata, penso e ripenso, analizzo ogni dettaglio scoperto, ricordo ogni parola e gesto del suo periodo di "follia", gliene parlo spesso anche se negli ultimi gg mi ha detto di non volerne + parlare e se insisto si incavola.

Mio marito dice che ormai non c'è + nulla da dire e che il continuare a parlarne non mi permette di andare avanti. 

Ma io non ci riesco.

Ricordo Amarax che nel mio 3d mi diceva di non vedermi molto disperata e io che le rispondevo che forse il peggio era passato o forse ero solo in standby in attesa di scoppiare....

Credevo fosse più semplice, forse sono io che sono sbagliata; 
mi bacia e piango, 
mi guarda con amore e mi viene il groppo in gola;
anche quando siamo solo noi due in realtà per me siamo in tre...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


 cara mariasole, non conosco questo dolore, ma credo tu debba cercare di farti aiutare.
forse per quanto tu abbia perdonato, ci sono cose che non hai detto a lui, cose che senti forti dentro.
Forse dovresti provare a dire a te stessa, a scrivere (aiuta sempre a riordinare le idee) le ragioni del tuo dolore. Cosa ti fa star male? il come ha potuto farti questo? il dolore provato? l'umiliazione? il pensare che lui è una persona diversa oggi? 
Prova ad analizzare meglio questo dolore, a sviscerare.... e capire perchè non riesci a perdonare un grosso errore cui lui cerca di rimediare. 
non credere di essere 'cattiva', hai solo bisogno di tempo e di un qualcosa... che ancora non c'è.


----------



## Anna A (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


lo ami e lo subisci ecco cosa non va. ma non andava già prima solo che non ci pensavi. cambia tu. usa bene il tuo tempo per te. i ricordi tristi nessuno li potrà mai portare via, ma la tua vita è nelle tue mani. pensa a te!


----------



## mariasole (7 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara mariasole, non conosco questo dolore, ma credo tu debba cercare di farti aiutare.
> forse per quanto tu abbia perdonato, ci sono cose che non hai detto a lui, cose che senti forti dentro.
> Forse dovresti provare a dire a te stessa, a scrivere (aiuta sempre a riordinare le idee) le ragioni del tuo dolore. Cosa ti fa star male? il come ha potuto farti questo? il dolore provato? l'umiliazione? il pensare che lui è una persona diversa oggi?
> Prova ad analizzare meglio questo dolore, a sviscerare.... e capire perchè non riesci a perdonare un grosso errore cui lui cerca di rimediare.
> non credere di essere 'cattiva', hai solo bisogno di tempo e di un qualcosa... che ancora non c'è.


Grazie Grande,

*in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.*
*Magari ci riuscissi!!!*

Lo amo, non voglio vivere senza di lui ne lui vuole vivere senza di me, ma il rancore che provo nei confronti del suo lato "traditore" non si è minimante scalfitto, anzi, più lo vedo pentito, affettuoso, preoccupato per me, più mi chiedo come abbia potuto....

Ma come ora mi ami, dici di avermi amato x 20 anni e sei riuscito a cancellarmi dalla tua vita? Dov'ero in quei mesi?

Credo di aver già sviscerato tutto... capirai 11 mesi... anche lui insiste per una terapia, ma non sono convinta che serva


----------



## mariasole (7 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo ami e lo subisci ecco cosa non va. ma non andava già prima solo che non ci pensavi. cambia tu. usa bene il tuo tempo per te. i ricordi tristi nessuno li potrà mai portare via, ma la tua vita è nelle tue mani. *pensa a te!*


 
Sacrosanta verità.

Non penso a me, e sono "de coccio", neanche prima ci pensavo e il risultato è stato questo.

Mi ha fatto riflettere questo tuo intervento.

Grazie Anna


----------



## Giuma (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie Grande,
> 
> *in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.*
> *Magari ci riuscissi!!!*
> ...


perdonare? un'impresa titanica direi !
una terapia? se ne esistesse una per il cuore....
credo che neanche il mio terapeuta possa servire , casomai ci può aiutare a valutare la situazione ... 
è vero ti chiedi come hai fatto con tanta facilità dimenticarti di me finchè passivi il tuo tempo ( cerco di non essere volgare) in compagnia di un'altra?:incazzato:
ogni giorno vivi e rivivi parole, cose che hai saputo ,frasi che ti ha detto come un'osessione!
credo tu debba concentrarti proprio nelle parole in neretto 
*pentito, affettuoso, preoccupato per me*
e ripartire da questo , ma senza essere diffidente .


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie Grande,
> 
> *in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.*
> *Magari ci riuscissi!!!*
> ...


 Ti poni delle domande "giuste"..se tuo marito stesso insiste per la terapia, ti consiglio di assecondarla!
Potresti trovare le risposte.


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti poni delle domande "giuste"..se tuo marito stesso insiste per la terapia, ti consiglio di assecondarla!
> Potresti trovare le risposte.


Concordo, ma potresti anche trovare come risposta che tu non potrai perdonarlo, quindi digli chiaro e tondo che ci provi, ma se non ci riesci vedrai di prendere le debite conseguenze, è sempre meglio mettere le cose bene in chiaro.


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo,* ma potresti anche trovare come risposta che tu non potrai perdonarlo,* quindi digli chiaro e tondo che ci provi, ma se non ci riesci vedrai di prendere le debite conseguenze, è sempre meglio mettere le cose bene in chiaro.


Sicuramente, è una delle ipotesi...però vale la pena provarci!
Mariasole tu, anche se non ci riesci, hai deciso di perdonarlo: tentale tutte, non arrenderti così a partito preso! :up:

Una terapia di coppia può essere durissima, ma può darvi l'occasione di rinascere come coppia!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


Credo che il termine "perdonare" sia fuori luogo. LO so, lo usan tutti in queste circostanze. 
Hai letto la storia di Marì e Carl ? Lì si capisce molto bene che Marì non ha perdonato, bensì ha ACCETTATO. Il perdono è una sottocategoria dell'accettazione.


----------



## mariasole (7 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> perdonare? un'impresa titanica direi !
> una terapia? se ne esistesse una per il cuore....
> credo che neanche il mio terapeuta possa servire , casomai ci può aiutare a valutare la situazione ...
> è vero ti chiedi come hai fatto con tanta facilità dimenticarti di me finchè passivi il tuo tempo ( cerco di non essere volgare) in compagnia di un'altra?:incazzato:
> ...


Cara Giuma, ho letto la tua storia e rabbrividisco al pensiero di quello che stai passando e da così da tanto tempo... eppure riesci a dare forza agli altri!

Più di una volta ho pensato di intervenire nel tuo 3d, ma poi mi frenava la paura di non essere all'altezza per consigliarti in una situazione così difficile.

Per quanto può valere ti sono vicina e ti ammiro per la forza d'animo che hai avuto in questi anni, ma, se mi permetti, credo che tu abbia diritto ad una vita migliore.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Giuma (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Cara Giuma, ho letto la tua storia e rabbrividisco al pensiero di quello che stai passando e da così da tanto tempo... eppure riesci a dare forza agli altri!
> 
> Più di una volta ho pensato di intervenire nel tuo 3d, ma poi mi frenava la paura di non essere all'altezza per consigliarti in una situazione così difficile.
> 
> ...


la desidero da tanto una vita migliore , una vita normale !!

grazie per le tue parole..

e anch'io se posso permettermi se senza di lui non puoi vivere pensa che sì ti ha tradito , hai sofferto e tanto perchè ancora stai soffrendo però adesso è lì con te! un motivo ci sarà , no?

un abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Il perdono è la pace nell'animo di chi ha subìto un torto e che lo fa guardare con pietà chi l'ha compiuto.
Pietà per una comune condizione umana che ha portato lui a compiere una cosa tremenda, ma che non mette noi su un piano diverso.
Se non si sente questo non si ha perdonato.
Ma credo che per poter perdonare si debba elaborare il lutto della morte di un rapporto che si credeva di aver creato. Un rapporto che è un "figlio" della coppia e come tale è un lutto difficilmente elaborabile e superabile.
Se la consideri così credi che siano tanti 11 mesi?
Poi può anche accadere di elaborare, ma non abbastanza da poter perdonare.
Perché vuoi stare con lui se ancora non riesci ad accettare che possa averlo fatto? Se rifiuti l'uomo che si è rivelato?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il perdono è la pace nell'animo di chi ha subìto un torto e che lo fa guardare con pietà chi l'ha compiuto.*
> Pietà per una comune condizione umana che ha portato lui a compiere una cosa tremenda, ma che non mette noi su un piano diverso.
> Se non si sente questo non si ha perdonato.
> Ma credo che per poter perdonare si debba elaborare il lutto della morte di un rapporto che si credeva di aver creato. Un rapporto che è un "figlio" della coppia e come tale è un lutto difficilmente elaborabile e superabile.
> ...


forse quello cristiano...il perdono in una coppia è la dolorosa ricostruzione attraverso un percorso dove ci si mette in discussione in due tirandosi su le maniche con buona volontà ma solo in presenza di amore e vero pentimento.
è proprio per questa presa di coscienza  a volte si può arrivare ad un 'unione ancora più salda di prima
se c'è pietà c'è poco da ricostruire : è finita


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse quello cristiano...il perdono in una coppia è la dolorosa ricostruzione attraverso un percorso dove ci si mette in discussione in due tirandosi su le maniche con buona volontà ma solo in presenza di amore e vero pentimento.
> è proprio per questa presa di coscienza  a volte si può arrivare ad un 'unione ancora più salda di prima
> se c'è pietà c'è poco da ricostruire : è finita


Concordo :up: .


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...




Ti capisco, ci sono passata anche io, e' solo una sensazione, devi convincerti che la terza persona e' solo un "fantasma" ... ti consiglio di leggere la mia storia:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=73667#post73667


Ciao e tanti auguri  .


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie Grande,
> 
> *in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.*
> *Magari ci riuscissi!!!*
> ...


credo sia proprio così ed è normale.
Il dolore che ti ha inflitto è enorme e oltre a tutto il resto ha tradito la tua fiducia.
Tu per amore puoi superare la cosa, puoi metterci tutta la buona volontà ma la fiducia è più difficile da ricostruire. Non pretendere troppo da te stessa. Quel che stai provando è legittimo e normale; solo non lasciarti avviluppare  troppo da questa spirale che non porta a niente se non a farti/vi  del male . Il perdono è la cosa più difficile a questo mondo. Però se decidi di perdonare non devi, non puoi più recriminare niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse quello cristiano...il perdono in una coppia è la dolorosa ricostruzione attraverso un percorso dove ci si mette in discussione in due tirandosi su le maniche con buona volontà ma solo in presenza di amore e vero pentimento.
> è proprio per questa presa di coscienza a volte si può arrivare ad un 'unione ancora più salda di prima
> se c'è pietà c'è poco da ricostruire : è finita


 Forse non abbiamo la stessa idea di pietà.
Pietà è un nobile sentimento di com-passione, di simpatia, di comprensione della possibilità di tutti di commettere errori e perfino cose crudeli.
Non è "mi fai pietà" con un accento di disprezzo.
E, per me, arriva dopo l'elaborazione delle motivazioni dell'altro, la comprensione dei bisogni profonti e poi il ridimensionamento di quanto commesso, facendolo rientrare, dicevo quattro anni fa, nel "in salute e malattia, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte".
Se non c'è questo, si può ricostruire, ma resterà sempre un sopito rancore.


----------



## Angel (7 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


L'ho già detto molte volte...chiaramente è un mio parere personale, ma per me un tradimento non lo si può perdonare, l'unica cosa che si può fare una volta metabolizzato renderlo come un evento della nostra vita, ci vuole tempo tanto tempo, pure io per quasi un anno tormentai la mia compagna, finchè un giorno dissi adesso basta....nel senso che avevo deciso di non stressarla più, avevo fatto di quel dolore una cosa solo mia che mi porto tutt'ora dietro.
Però ti dirò ancora una cosa un pò di tempo fa nel forum libero Persa aprì un post sull'invidia, volevo rispondere ma....mi vergognavo..... e qui mi confesso, ti invidio sai, perchè te e molti altri nella sfortuna e nel dolore hanno un partner che ha ammesso le proprie colpe e fa di tutto per rimediare e per ricostruire il rapporto...fa di tutto per ritrovare l'amore e il feeling....fa di tutto per non perderti, questo non lo redime, ma ti garantisco che è già tanto.


----------



## Daniele (8 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> L'ho già detto molte volte...chiaramente è un mio parere personale, ma per me un tradimento non lo si può perdonare, l'unica cosa che si può fare una volta metabolizzato renderlo come un evento della nostra vita, ci vuole tempo tanto tempo, pure io per quasi un anno tormentai la mia compagna, finchè un giorno dissi adesso basta....nel senso che avevo deciso di non stressarla più, avevo fatto di quel dolore una cosa solo mia che mi porto tutt'ora dietro.
> Però ti dirò ancora una cosa un pò di tempo fa nel forum libero Persa aprì un post sull'invidia, volevo rispondere ma....mi vergognavo..... e qui mi confesso, ti invidio sai, perchè te e molti altri nella sfortuna e nel dolore hanno un partner che ha ammesso le proprie colpe e fa di tutto per rimediare e per ricostruire il rapporto...fa di tutto per ritrovare l'amore e il feeling....fa di tutto per non perderti, questo non lo redime, ma ti garantisco che è già tanto.


Perchè la tua compagna non fa così????


----------



## Angel (8 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè la tua compagna non fa così????


Purtroppo no.


----------



## Brady (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> *Ciao, cosa significa perdonare? *
> 
> *Come si fa?*
> 
> ...


Mariasole le tue domande sono un modo diverso di porre una delle "Domande" per eccellenza del tradito: "riuscirò mai a perdonare?" 
L'altra è "perché è successo", ma a quella generalmente è più difficile rispondere...
A questa invece, purtroppo, io rispondo che non si può.

Certo, come hai chiesto tu dipende da cosa si intende per perdonare...

Dimenticare? Impossibile. Come hanno già scritto il tradimento è come il lutto di una persona cara. Puoi elaborarlo ma hai mai scordato qualcuno di molto caro che hai perso? O i momenti passati insieme a questa persona che non torneranno? Immagino di no...

Ricordare ma non provare più dolore? Impossibile, sempre rispetto all'esempio di prima: non continui a sentire la mancanza della persona cara che hai perso? E a provare nostalgia?

Ricordare con dolore, ma riuscire a non colpevolizzare più lui (ergo non provare più rancore)? Impossibile. La gente cerca dei colpevoli per i terremoti o le alluvioni che passano e vanno..., figurati per un dolore così che non sparisce nel tempo....

Ricordare, soffrire, dare la colpa a lui, ma riuscire a separare quello che era quando ti ha tradito da quello che è oggi? Cominciamo a entrare nel campo del possibile, ma difficile. In pratica bisognerebbe ripartire da zero, come se fosse una persona nuova, una nuova storia. Credo ci voglia una disciplina mentale notevole e l'autoconvinzione che l'altro soffra di personalità multiple per riuscirci.

Secondo me quindi non si può perdonare ne ha senso cercare di farlo. Anzi forse un pizzico di brutti ricordi e di rancore fanno anche bene. I primi per stare più all'erta verso le sfighe della vita e il secondo per ricordarci che non viviamo con una persona ideale ma reale.

Alla fine si può solo accettare tutto quanto è successo come si accetta una catastrofe naturale (anche se in questo caso è indotta). Guardi i danni, quelli che non si possono più riparare, e decidi se vivere tra le crepe perché comunque quel posto ne vale la pena, o se cambiare posto.

Illudersi che prima o poi tutto tornerà bello e immacolato come prima è uguale all'illusione che vivevamo prima del tradimento e che il tradimento stesso ha infranto (credere di vivere con una persona ideale che non ci farà mai del male). 
Detto ciò la scelta di riscostruire non è necessariamente quella sbagliata. Come ho detto dipende da quanto quel posto, così come ci appare oggi, vale (letteralmente) la pena....


----------



## astonished (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non abbiamo la stessa idea di pietà.
> *Pietà è un nobile sentimento di com-passione, di simpatia, di comprensione della possibilità di tutti di commettere errori e perfino cose crudeli.
> Non è "mi fai pietà" con un accento di disprezzo.*
> E, per me, arriva dopo l'elaborazione delle motivazioni dell'altro, la comprensione dei bisogni profonti e poi il ridimensionamento di quanto commesso,* facendolo rientrare*, dicevo quattro anni fa,* nel "in salute e malattia, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte".*
> *Se non c'è questo, si può ricostruire, ma resterà sempre un sopito rancore.*


Come non quotarti!

Hai espresso, meglio di come avrei saputo fare, ciò che anch'io penso.


----------



## Amarax (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


 
Mi dispiace.Io da allora ho dimenticato la serenità. Anche a causa di ulteriori bugie.

Eppure tu hai una storia diversa. Lui è presente, affettuoso.
Perchè dici che non hai perdonato?
Io ho tutt'altra situazione nella mia storia e il sentirsi in tre è stata a cosa più destabilizzante che ho vissuto.
Anche se forse è la sensazione che non si è più in 2 la peggiore.

Se piangi così tanto, valuta la possibilità di fare un po' di terapia antidepressiva. Forse ti può aiutare in questo momento ad accettare l'accaaduto.
Mi dispiace ...:no:


----------



## Angel72 (8 Settembre 2010)

Quando tutti i giorni nascono, nel tuo cuore, senza sole, non si ha scelta...

Ripartire da zero a volte e' l'unica strada da poter percorrere....

Il perdono in caso di tradimento non eiste ; al limite esiste il provare a dimenticare....


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

Angel72 ha detto:


> Quando tutti i giorni nascono, nel tuo cuore, senza sole, non si ha scelta...
> 
> Ripartire da zero a volte e' l'unica strada da poter percorrere....
> 
> Il perdono in caso di tradimento non eiste ; al limite esiste il provare a dimenticare....



Chi perdona, non vuol dire che dimentica.


----------



## Daniele (8 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo no.


Angel, allora dovresti parlarglieen chiaro e se la risposta permane niet dovresti preparare le sue valigine e vivere una vita migliore!


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Angel, allora dovresti parlarglieen chiaro e se la risposta permane niet dovresti preparare le sue valigine e vivere una vita migliore!


Daniele tu la fai sempre cosi facile, valige di qua e valige di la ... quando ci sono i "figli" la cosa e' diversa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Ho sempre detto a mia moglie: "io non ho nulla da perdonarti".
Cacchio, sbgliavo di grosso!!!!

Mi spiego: io sono convinto, in senso generale, che il perdono non sia possibile tra "pari", perchè se tizio sbaglia in qualcosa, caio sbaglierà in qualcos'altro prima o poi. Siamo tutti fallibili, nessuno può essere giudice.
Considero poi il perdono un'arma molto infida, nel senso che molti la usano più o meno consapevolmente per aumentare anziché diminuire il debito, stuzzicare quindi i sensi di colpa. Ecco, io mi sono trovato a capire che quando le dicevo così era proprio per mettermi su un gradino superiore, per tentare di disarmarla ulteriormente. Se però il mio intento fosse davvero quello di rimettere in qualche modo insieme i cocci, non mi posso permettere questo atteggiamento. La "ricostruzione" dev'essere fatta insieme, quindi bando alle fesserie: "no, mia cara, non ti perdono. Mi hai fatto male, un male atroce, mi hai quasi ucciso, hai annullato ogni mia energia, mi hai strappato le palle a morsi e poi sei rimasta li a guardarmi, che ti imploravo aiuto per l'ennesima volta, sanguinante, disperato, distrutto. Probabilmente dimenticherò il tradimento con quel tizio, ma non potrò mai dimenticare l'abbandono, il tuo stare li ad osservarmi passivamente, e che è quello che mi ha fatto più male.
Se si vuole salvare il salvabile, rimboccati le maniche, perchè oltre ai cocci, da terra devi pure tirar su me."

Non so come questo mio discorso possa aiutarti, ma penso che possa servirti almeno per farti capire che non ha senso far finta di non avere un "credito". Se sei forte, puoi anche dimenticartelo, ma se non lo sei.........


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non abbiamo la stessa idea di pietà.
> Pietà è un nobile sentimento di com-passione, di simpatia, di comprensione della possibilità di tutti di commettere errori e perfino cose crudeli.
> Non è "mi fai pietà" con un accento di disprezzo.
> E, per me, arriva dopo l'elaborazione delle motivazioni dell'altro, la comprensione dei bisogni profonti e poi il ridimensionamento di quanto commesso, facendolo rientrare, dicevo quattro anni fa, nel "in salute e malattia, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte".
> Se non c'è questo, si può ricostruire, ma resterà sempre un sopito rancore.


continuo a pensare che il tuo sia un concetto quasi religioso del perdono , poco vicino alla realtà di una coppia dove la com-passione esiste certamente ma difficilmente applicata al tradimento .
ed è comunque un atteggiamento di "superiorità" psicologica che rende difficile la vera ricostruzione.
posso arrivare a capire ...com-patire è chiedere troppo o troppo poco, poi
se idealizzi il perdono è più difficile poi arrivarci .


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto a mia moglie: "io non ho nulla da perdonarti".
> Cacchio, sbgliavo di grosso!!!!
> 
> Mi spiego: io sono convinto, in senso generale, che il perdono non sia possibile tra "pari", perchè se tizio sbaglia in qualcosa, caio sbaglierà in qualcos'altro prima o poi. Siamo tutti fallibili, nessuno può essere giudice.
> ...




Sono d'accordo al 50%, mi spiego ... e' naturale che entrembi devono rimboccarsi le maniche, entrambi sono vittime di quel dolore (anche il traditore/trice soffre, in modo diverso, ma soffre, il famoso "rimorso ), di quella leggerezza da parte di uno di loro che ha messo a grave rischio la sopravvivenza dell'unione.

Man mano il dolore passa, la ferita si rimargina, resta la cicatrice ed il "ricordo" ch'e' difficile da cancellare ... solo il tempo puo' aiutare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al 50%, mi spiego ... e' naturale che entrembi devono rimboccarsi le maniche, entrambi sono vittime di quel dolore (anche il traditore/trice soffre, in modo diverso, ma soffre, il famoso "rimorso ), di quella leggerezza da parte di uno di loro che ha messo a grave rischio la sopravvivenza dell'unione.
> 
> Man mano il dolore passa, la ferita si rimargina, resta la cicatrice ed il "ricordo" ch'e' difficile da cancellare ... solo il tempo puo' aiutare.


 
Difatti parlo di lavoro comune, anche se la frase finale può dar da intendere diversamente.
Se entrambi dobbiamo spingere un carretto, ma tu mi hai fatto inciampare e sono a terra, per tornare a spingere il carretto magari se mi dai una mano a rialzarmi è meglio. Poi magari ci riesco da solo, ma vederti li a guardarmi inebetito intanto che annaspo nel fango per tirarmi su non è certo piacevole.
Rendo?


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti parlo di lavoro comune, anche se la frase finale può dar da intendere diversamente.
> Se entrambi dobbiamo spingere un carretto, ma tu mi hai fatto inciampare e sono a terra, per tornare a spingere il carretto magari se mi dai una mano a rialzarmi è meglio. Poi magari ci riesco da solo, ma vederti li a guardarmi inebetito intanto che annaspo nel fango per tirarmi su non è certo piacevole.
> Rendo?


Si rendi, il brutto e' che quando si e' entrambi seduti per terra e' dura  ma sappiamo che a volte due deboli la fanno a uno forte  quando c'e' ancora amore, nulla e' difficile  .


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo ami e lo subisci ecco cosa non va. ma non andava già prima solo che non ci pensavi. cambia tu. usa bene il tuo tempo per te. i ricordi tristi nessuno li potrà mai portare via, ma la tua vita è nelle tue mani. pensa a te!


quoto omaggio approvo mi inchino


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...



All'inizio si perdona senza una reale convinzione, più per apura di mandare a monte tutto. Ma poi pian piano si realizza di aver "sottovalutato" la cosa e le magagne vengono fuori.

Ha ragione tuo marito a dirti che ormai è inutile parlarne, ma comprendo anche la tua situazione. Per me è passato un anno e anche se non sono emotivamente distrutto come te, devo dire che anche per me il suo tradimento è il pensiero che sta al centro della mia testa. E più gli rivolgo attenzione, più ne pretenderebbe... Io ho deciso di non alimentare più il mostro del ricordo e devo dire che ci riesco, non senza grande forza di volontà. Il rancore logora alla lunga e serve ben a poco.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Mariasole le tue domande sono un modo diverso di porre una delle "Domande" per eccellenza del tradito: "riuscirò mai a perdonare?"
> L'altra è "perché è successo", ma a quella generalmente è più difficile rispondere...
> A questa invece, purtroppo, io rispondo che non si può.
> 
> ...



Quotone per te.

Dimenticare è impossibile, ma è possibile capirne le cause e "accettarlo".


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

I fattori che portano ad accettare una ferita come il tradimento sono tanti e diversi. Il principale è fondamentale è l'amore che, seppur ferito resta e non si cancella (nonostante a volte lo si vorrebbe fare ma non si può).
Com- passione nel senso di accettazione di un errore, di una caduta che ha fatto male all'altro ma per le quali si può arrivare a capirne le ragioni, non condividerle, fare fatica ad accettarle ma capirle. Amore che ti spinge a dire: si cazzo, mi hai fatto un male porco ma ti amo ancora , voglio ancora stare con te, riconosco che quello che vedevo in te e che mi ha spinto ad unirmi a te è più forte, mi aiuta a sorreggere questo peso che mi hai sbattuto sulle spalle, mi aiuta a fasciarmi e a volere guarire per tornare alla nostra vita. Insieme.
Perdono nel senso più "cristiano , caritatevole , amorevole possibile", nel senso positivo, senza obblighi, regole o asterischi:ti perdono perché ti amo.Stop. 
Io la vedo così.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2010)

Perdona chi ama.
Chi non ama, ne approfitta per tagliare la corda a sua volta.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perdona chi ama.
> Chi non ama, ne approfitta per tagliare la corda a sua volta.


 un po' semplicistico; dipende troppo dal tipo di tradimento


----------



## dave.one (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> credo sia proprio così ed è normale.
> Il dolore che ti ha inflitto è enorme e oltre a tutto il resto ha tradito la tua fiducia.
> Tu per amore puoi superare la cosa, puoi metterci tutta la buona volontà ma la fiducia è più difficile da ricostruire. Non pretendere troppo da te stessa. Quel che stai provando è legittimo e normale; solo non lasciarti avviluppare  troppo da questa spirale che non porta a niente se non a farti/vi  del male . Il perdono è la cosa più difficile a questo mondo. Però se decidi di perdonare non devi, non puoi più recriminare niente.


Ciao Abigail, 
Credo che alla fine il punto focale sia la fiducia che riponi nella persona che ti ha tradito. Potrai, forse con difficoltà, perdonare, potrai forse alla fin fine accettare questo fatto, ma la fiducia, quella no. Tu personalmente non ci puoi fare nulla. Sta all'altra persona desiderare e dimostrare di volerla recuperare in te. Se non si impone un cammino nel quale imposta una staffetta ove la meta finale è il recupero della fiducia della persona tradita, non si va da nessuna parte.
D'altronde, mi metto nei miei panni: come faccio a credere, ora come ora, a qualsiasi cosa che lei mi dice e che non è supportata dai fatti? Ovvero dal famoso "se non vedo non credo"? Diventa un sopravvivere quotidiano in cui, per soffrire di meno, ti metti di fronte al principio "occhio non vede, cuore non duole", consapevole che questo è solo un pretesto per... chiudere gli occhi di fronte alla realtà.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Abigail,
> Credo che alla fine il punto focale sia la fiducia che riponi nella persona che ti ha tradito. Potrai, forse con difficoltà, perdonare, potrai forse alla fin fine accettare questo fatto, ma la fiducia, quella no. Tu personalmente non ci puoi fare nulla. Sta all'altra persona desiderare e dimostrare di volerla recuperare in te. Se non si impone un cammino nel quale imposta una staffetta ove la meta finale è il recupero della fiducia della persona tradita, non si va da nessuna parte.
> D'altronde, mi metto nei miei panni: come faccio a credere, ora come ora, a qualsiasi cosa che lei mi dice e che non è supportata dai fatti? Ovvero dal famoso "se non vedo non credo"? Diventa un sopravvivere quotidiano in cui, per soffrire di meno, ti metti di fronte al principio "occhio non vede, cuore non duole", consapevole che questo è solo un pretesto per... chiudere gli occhi di fronte alla realtà.


 
Si, vero.
Il traditore non deve sentirsi "assolto", ma in dovere di riparare il danno, di partecipare attivamente ad una ricostruzione che, come ho detto prima, parte dalla fragilità di cui il tradito diventa ostaggio.
Io, per quanto di logica sia praticamente sicuro che mia moglie non sta assolutamente reiterando contatti col tizio e tantomento con altri, non riesco a non "pensare male" ogni qualvolta la vedo uscire di casa o rievere un messaggio. Ecco: qui deve intervenire il traditore, mostrando apertamete le proprie "nudità", ammettendo di essersi dimostrato inaffidabile e quindi in dovere di ammettere, comprendere ed impegnarsi a lenire ogni fitta di dolore che fatti, parole, gesti, situazioni, tutte le cose minate dai fatti accaduti può far ancora piegare di sofferenza il tradito.


----------



## cleo81 (8 Settembre 2010)

Come ho già scritto altrove, anch'io penso che chi ama perdona.

Magari ha bisogno di tempo, di sofferenza... ma alla fine perdona.

Perdonare non significa dimenticare.
Però, se dopo un anno ancora non si riesce a non piangere... non so, mi sembra che il perdono non sia stato davvero metabolizzato, non è diventato parte di te.
Pensa a ciò che di bello ha fatto e fa tuo marito per te... davvero non c'è nulla che ti faccia piangere di gioia? 
E' tutto meno importante di quell'errore che hai ingoiato ma ti è rimasto in gola?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto altrove, anch'io penso che chi ama perdona.
> 
> Magari ha bisogno di tempo, di sofferenza... ma alla fine perdona.
> 
> ...


Al significato di "amare" possiamo aggiungere quello di comprendere ed accettare le debolezze altrui, pertanto il tradito ad un certo punto, è vero: se ama "perdona", nel senso che mette tutto il resto sopra al torto subito, tutto, compreso un bel lavoro di introspezione sincera ed ammissione delle proprie corresponsabilità.
Solo un lavoro in parallelo, dove uno ammette e l'altro comprende può permettere una ricostruzione.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie Grande,
> 
> in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.
> Magari ci riuscissi!!!
> ...


 

se hai letto i post che ho scritto in questi giorni, potresti già avere un'idea della mia risposta alla tua domanda

"cancellata", vorrei sapere se questa parola l'ha usata lui

mio marito disse proprio cosi "in quel periodo ti ho come cancellata"
non ha detto "non c'eri", "sei sparita dal mio cuore" e nemmeno "eri come cancellata"

io penso che chi tradisce perchè scivola, non come abitudine, deve cancellare la persona che ha amato
lo fa anche se non è cosciente del motivo per cui lo fa, coma l'assassino che copre il viso della persona amata e poi uccisa, per non sentirne il giudizio, per non provare il sentimento che li ha uniti

il traditore che ha bisogno di "cancellare" se si facesse le domande giuste capirebbe cosa sta facendo
se costruisco una crisi su screzi secondari, significa che la crisi non c'è
se ho bisogno della crisi come motivo per tradire, significa che il motivo non c'è
se devo cancellare il mio amore per la mia compagna, significa che quell'amore esiste
se devo cancellare la mia compagna, è perchè lei è forte e presente dentro di me

ma allora dovrebbe arrivare alla conclusione che nega l'immagine che ha di sè: sono un pdm che sta facendo del male a chi gli vuol bene dandosi un sacco di motivi sostanzialmente inesistenti

c'è chi lo fa, riesce a guardarsi dentro e a fermarsi prima, ma dubito che sia la maggioranza

molti cominciano il gioco del flirt "innocentemente" (pensano) e quando ci son cascati dentro non sanno tirarsi indietro (poi dicono "è accaduto" "è capitato" ecc.: in realtà lo hanno fatto accadere e capitare)
e la loro testa comincia a raccontargli un film diverso
"non sei un traditore, tu ami, gli amori finiscono, il tuo amore per tua moglie è finito e non è manco colta tua perchè lei ...... (seguono molteplici costrutti di fantasia che partono da dissapori oggettivi)"

e la loro testa (in sinergia con altri apparati) è molto convincente
perchè oggettivamente le farfalle nello stomaco ci sono e " ... a 40 (o 50) anni avrà pure un significato diverso rispetto a quando ne avevo 14!" (invece no)

in quei mesi tu eri in un limbo
eri quella che c'era, ma non dovevi esserci
se non c'eri, perchè non mi sa stare vicina?
non la amo, perchè altrimenti non vorrei l'altra
ma perchè non mi ama e me lo fa capire come me lo dimostra l'altra?
eri quella che non era uguale a com'era all'inizio, ma non stiamo tanto a guardare quando come e perchè (ma anche "se") si è trasformata 

per questo ho quotato anna

cambia tu
non cercare di vedere la ragione di comportamenti che non hanno avuto ragione nemmeno per lui
non pretendere di vedere l'uomo che conosci in comportamenti in cui lui non c'era
quando "cancellano" la compagna che fino al giorno prima sapevano di amare, in realtà spesso stanno cancellando sè stessi per non giudicarsi con i parametri consueti

la tua incapacità di perdonarlo però dice che il tuo orgoglio ferito o amor proprio offeso ti parla con voce più forte del tuo amore per lui

ricorda una cosa
allontanarsi non è così difficile
molto più difficile è tornare da chi sa che ti sei allontanato

lui è tornato
devi capire se sei capace di accoglierlo


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto a mia moglie: "io non ho nulla da perdonarti".
> Cacchio, sbgliavo di grosso!!!!
> 
> Mi spiego: io sono convinto, in senso generale, che il perdono non sia possibile tra "pari", perchè se tizio sbaglia in qualcosa, caio sbaglierà in qualcos'altro prima o poi. Siamo tutti fallibili, nessuno può essere giudice.
> ...


 alce, non immagini come mi renda felice leggere questo tuo post, capire il percorso che hai fatto per fare un passo indietro rispetto alle tue condizioni e capire quello che vuoi davvero: che lei ti raccolga.
glielo hai detto? in bocca al lupo


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti parlo di lavoro comune, anche se la frase finale può dar da intendere diversamente.
> Se entrambi dobbiamo spingere un carretto, ma tu mi hai fatto inciampare e sono a terra, per tornare a spingere il carretto magari se mi dai una mano a rialzarmi è meglio. Poi magari ci riesco da solo, ma vederti li a guardarmi inebetito intanto che annaspo nel fango per tirarmi su non è certo piacevole.
> Rendo?


posso aggiungere? 
se mi rialzo da solo... potrei realizzare che alla fin fine sto meglio da solo dato che faccio tutto così... e non avere più interesse a spingere il carretto.... se mi aiuti, sono un pò più motivato.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Credo che il termine "perdonare" sia fuori luogo. LO so, lo usan tutti in queste circostanze.
> Hai letto la storia di Marì e Carl ? Lì si capisce molto bene che Marì non ha perdonato, bensì ha ACCETTATO. Il perdono è una sottocategoria dell'accettazione.


quoto in parte

anch'io ho più volte detto che non proprio di perdono si trattava (ma neanche accettazione mi pare corretto)


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alce, non immagini come mi renda felice leggere questo tuo post, capire il percorso che hai fatto per fare un passo indietro rispetto alle tue condizioni e capire quello che vuoi davvero: che lei ti raccolga.
> glielo hai detto? in bocca al lupo


Si, si, gliel'ho detto, ma è servito a poco. Resta a guardarmi con sguardo inebetito, poi piange un po' tra sè, e finsce tutto li.
Si comporta da perfetta mogliettina, addirittura arriva a farmi qualche coccola (mai fatte), ma è tutto "di plastica". 
Io adesso sono più forte, sto rinunciando a molte cose, lo so, ma mi sono creato una scala di priorità. Non faccio assolutamente il "martire", anzi, sto cominciando a star bene.
Il discorso del perdono invece è un altro: perdonare rischia di diventare un ricatto o al contrario un'affrancatura. I problemi vanno risolti, non trascurati o peggio dimenticati.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, si, gliel'ho detto, ma è servito a poco. Resta a guardarmi con sguardo inebetito, poi piange un po' tra sè, e finsce tutto li.
> Si comporta da perfetta mogliettina, addirittura arriva a farmi qualche coccola (mai fatte), *ma è tutto "di plastica". *
> Io adesso sono più forte, sto rinunciando a molte cose, lo so, ma mi sono creato una scala di priorità. Non faccio assolutamente il "martire", anzi, sto cominciando a star bene.
> Il discorso del perdono invece è un altro: perdonare rischia di diventare un ricatto o al contrario un'affrancatura. I problemi vanno risolti, non trascurati o peggio dimenticati.


 sei sicuro di questo?
non capisco perché dovrebbe fingere o comportarsi non naturalmente, però


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posso aggiungere?
> se mi rialzo da solo... potrei realizzare che alla fin fine sto meglio da solo dato che faccio tutto così... e non avere più interesse a spingere il carretto.... se mi aiuti, sono un pò più motivato.


Si, ma poi ci può stare anche che il carretto sia talmente pieno di cose importanti in comune che una volta rialzato con le tue sole forze accetti comunque di continuare a spingerlo, salvo fare patti chiari sui rapporti tra "soci".


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sicuro di questo?
> non capisco perché dovrebbe fingere o comportarsi non naturalmente, però


perchè il fatto ha messo in luce ulteriormente le nostre incompatibilità.
Lei è una persona che ha deciso di vivere da "stilita" (senza la s, eh!), accovacciata sulla sua colonna, irraggiungibile da tutti. Io invece sono una persona che vuole comunicare davvero, non passare la vita a parlare dei lavori di casa o di dove andare in ferie. Il suo allungare la mano per farmi la "carezzina" che lei non farebbe mai se io non le avessi detto (per anni) che ne avevo bisogno, non è certo un riprendere contatto con me, ma solo un blandirmi.
Basta, per carità, non pretendo più che cambi, non lo spero più, mi ha tolto pure quella speranza, quindi preferirei che ci fosse sincerità, non acquiescenza. Per il momento mi va bene così, poi vedremo.


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se hai letto i post che ho scritto in questi giorni, potresti già avere un'idea della mia risposta alla tua domanda
> 
> "cancellata", vorrei sapere se questa parola l'ha usata lui
> 
> ...


non ti posso dare reputazione.... ma mi piace tantissimo quello che hai scritto e come lo hai scritto


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, si, gliel'ho detto, ma è servito a poco. Resta a guardarmi con sguardo inebetito, poi piange un po' tra sè, e finsce tutto li.
> Si comporta da perfetta mogliettina, addirittura arriva a farmi qualche coccola (mai fatte), ma è tutto "di plastica".
> Io adesso sono più forte, sto rinunciando a molte cose, lo so, ma mi sono creato una scala di priorità. Non faccio assolutamente il "martire", anzi, sto cominciando a star bene.
> Il discorso del perdono invece è un altro: perdonare rischia di diventare un ricatto o al contrario un'affrancatura. I problemi vanno risolti, non trascurati o peggio dimenticati.


 cosa intendi dicendo che è tutto 'di plastica'?
che lo senti forzato e finto? 
o che è spontaneo ma non sufficiente? 

Sul fatto che stai meglio ti credo, ti stai facendo la corazza. il brutto della corazza è che poi distruggerla... è quasi impossibile. 
i problemi vanno risolti... sì, ma prima vanno capiti....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se hai letto i post che ho scritto in questi giorni, potresti già avere un'idea della mia risposta alla tua domanda
> 
> "cancellata", vorrei sapere se questa parola l'ha usata lui
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> perchè il fatto ha messo in luce ulteriormente le nostre incompatibilità.
> Lei è una persona che ha deciso di vivere da "stilita" (senza la s, eh!), accovacciata sulla sua colonna, irraggiungibile da tutti. Io invece sono una persona che vuole comunicare davvero, non passare la vita a parlare dei lavori di casa o di dove andare in ferie. Il suo allungare la mano per farmi la "carezzina" che lei non farebbe mai se io non le avessi detto (per anni) che ne avevo bisogno, non è certo un riprendere contatto con me, ma solo un blandirmi.
> Basta, per carità, non pretendo più che cambi, non lo spero più, mi ha tolto pure quella speranza, quindi preferirei che ci fosse sincerità, non acquiescenza. Per il momento mi va bene così, poi vedremo.


ma prima del tradimento... era sempre così, no?
mi pare che il tradimento ti abbia reso insopportabili i difetti che prima gestivi come sue diversità e oggi vedi come limiti profondi.
se lei cambiasse (posto che si possa cambiare in modo radicale) e volesse darti carezze, non pensi che tu le sentiresti sempre di plastica perchè ricordi il tempo in cui non dava carezze (ovviamente è un esempio) ?


----------



## mariasole (8 Settembre 2010)

*grazie*

Scusate ragazzi ma per problemi di pc non sono ancora riuscita a leggere tutto.

*Volevo intanto ringraziarvi di cuore, sopratutto coloro che hanno risolto da tempo le loro situazioni e malgrado questo trascorrono parte delle loro giornate a cercare di aiutare chi ancora naviga nella burrasca.*


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma prima del tradimento... era sempre così, no?
> mi pare che il tradimento ti abbia reso insopportabili i difetti che prima gestivi come sue diversità e oggi vedi come limiti profondi.
> se lei cambiasse (posto che si possa cambiare in modo radicale) e volesse darti carezze, non pensi che tu le sentiresti sempre di plastica perchè ricordi il tempo in cui non dava carezze (ovviamente è un esempio) ?


Si, è possibile, ci penso di continuo.
Lei non è sempre stata così, lo è diventata parecchi anni fa in seguito a degli shock per due figli persi molto avanti in gestazione ed a breve distanza tra loro........ Poi riandando indietro con l a poca memoria di cui godo, mi è venuto solo un dubbio: si, era diversa, ma era....... innamorata di me!
Ora non lo è più, da molti anni, ed ecco che con un "amico" certi gesti proprio non ti vengono, comprensibile, no?
...........ma io lo ero di lei. Lo sono stato per tanto tempo dopo che lei aveva smesso. Poi ho cominciato ad essere innamorato solo dell'immagine che ricordavo, ed alla fine pure io ho dovuto rassegnarmi.
Io però sono lo stesso molto affettuoso, e adesso che so che il vaso rotto, rotto resta, a volte mi trattengo, perchè mi da fastidio compiere gesti che lei mostra di non capire, di cogliere solo come un....... perdono.
No, non posso più ammettere che la mia dolcezza ed i miei sorrisi siano interpretati come un _"oh, beh, meno male: gli è passata"_, anche e principalmente perchè per me sono naturali, e non dipendenti da perdoni o cancellazioni di alcun genere. Io ho bisogno, cazzo! Se sei disposta a dare, ok, altrimenti non fingere, perchè mi sento preso per il culo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Scusate ragazzi ma per problemi di pc non sono ancora riuscita a leggere tutto.
> 
> *Volevo intanto ringraziarvi di cuore, sopratutto coloro che hanno risolto da tempo le loro situazioni e malgrado questo trascorrono parte delle loro giornate a cercare di aiutare chi ancora naviga nella burrasca.*


Mi scuso con te per averti un po' rubato la scena. Purtroppo mi capita spesso, son fatto così, anche se tento di contenermi, ma dato che non siamo andati fuori argomento più di tanto, spero che il mio scrivere ti serva comunque almeno un poco.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

A tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo thread.

Le vostre riflessioni sono tutte molto... non trovo la parola...
Mi sono tutte entrate dentro.

E mi lasciano un senso di disfatta eterna.
Non discuto della responsabilità del traditore, non mi azzardo minimamente a sottovalutare il dolore provocato.

Ma leggendo quello che la maggior parte di voi ha scritto, mi viene da dire "ma allora, che senso ha ricostruire?"
Perchè mai ricominciare. Perchè mai anche da parte del traditore.... se il dolore che ha causato non potrà mai più essere ripagato, in nessun modo. Se per sempre sarà un componente "di serie B", indegno di fiducia, sempre sotto osservazione, sempre in colpa a vedere le lacrime che da un momento all'altro -e dio, quanto vere e sentite!- sono negli occhi del tradito.

Se neppure il più profondo pentimento, neppure una apparente serenità ritrovata fa sì che il tradito possa stare di nuovo bene... che senso ha?

Scusate, ma in questo momento mi verrebbe da gridare, da gridare BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA a tutte le coppie in cui si è vissuto un tradimento.
Eliminare tutto, tutto, ripartire da capo ma non con lui/lei

Scusate, ma davvero in questo momento mi sento senza speranze...


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, è possibile, ci penso di continuo.
> Lei non è sempre stata così,* lo è diventata parecchi anni fa in seguito a degli shock per due figli persi molto avanti in gestazione ed a breve distanza tra loro........ Poi riandando indietro con l a poca memoria di cui godo, mi è venuto solo un dubbio: si, era diversa, ma era....... innamorata di me!*
> Ora non lo è più, da molti anni, ed ecco che con un "amico" certi gesti proprio non ti vengono, comprensibile, no?
> ...........ma io lo ero di lei. Lo sono stato per tanto tempo dopo che lei aveva smesso. Poi ho cominciato ad essere innamorato solo dell'immagine che ricordavo, ed alla fine pure io ho dovuto rassegnarmi.
> ...


forse ne avevamo già parlato; spesso le donne in questi casi inconsciamente (e assurdamente)colpevolizzano il compagno anche solo perché pensano che non soffra abbastanza o che non le capisca.
potrebbe benissimo essere la causa scatenante di tutto.
una cosa è certa: sono dolori che cambiano profondamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ne avevamo già parlato; spesso le donne in questi casi inconsciamente (e assurdamente)colpevolizzano il compagno anche solo perché pensano che non soffra abbastanza o che non le capisca.
> potrebbe benissimo essere la causa scatenante di tutto.
> una cosa è certa: sono dolori che cambiano profondamente


Si, certo, io le sono stato vicino più che ho potuto, ed ho spesso represso il dolore tanto dei figli quanto per lei che vedevo star tanto male. Quando le ho chiesto aiuto, anni dopo, mi ha risposto: la storia dei bambini è una cosa mia, tu non c'entri nulla (nel senso che solo lei ha diritto a soffrirne). Mi ha messo sullo zerbino fuori dalla porta come un gatto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo thread.
> 
> Le vostre riflessioni sono tutte molto... non trovo la parola...
> Mi sono tutte entrate dentro.
> ...


No, dai, non interpretare in modo così drastico.
Nel mio caso parrebbe così, ma in tanti altri la possibilità di una ricostruzione c'è davvero, perchè alla fine il tradimento si rivela sul serio solo un "incidente di percorso" che la profondità di un sentimento può comprendere e cancellare. Non diamo tutto nero o tutto bianco a priori: le sfumature, e non solo di grigio ma di mille colori, sono infinite.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo thread.
> 
> Le vostre riflessioni sono tutte molto... non trovo la parola...
> Mi sono tutte entrate dentro.
> ...



Forse la risposta più semplice, banale ma più veritiera è che per amore si è disposti a tutto, anche a mettere da parte la propria felicità e indipendenza. Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse la risposta più semplice, banale ma più veritiera è che per amore si è disposti a tutto, anche a mettere da parte la propria felicità e indipendenza. Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


 
Kid, lo sai come la penso: una frase del genere è molto romantica, troppo, considerando che molte (non tutte, certo) di tali rinunce vengono fatte per inettitudine, ipocrisia, incapacità, debolezza,   ed anche, pare assurdo, egoismo, e sadismo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


Ciao mariasole!

Furono tutte setosamente cruscanti le piallate di circumnavigazione del tuo stato meritevole di affezione e non vi è dubbio alcuno che le pratiche della consolazione siano un sublime florilegio di ricapitolazioni che hanno la stessa struttura e terminazione di un uroboro scolpito.
 E non è senza una gloriosa stravaganza che ci si arrischia nel concimare con qualche aggettivo od a dissestare il costrutto con qualche sinonimo variatore sia pur in vie conosciute ed in sentieri che percorsero i viandanti che pellegrini rimestavano, come è umano, il patimento nel consorzio umano.
Ma come Magio che arricchisce con oro e come quello che onora con incenso, giunge insostenibile anche quello che cosparge il defunto di mirra...

E' l'asimmetria ritmica dei ruoli che la condizione ci assegna a produrre i pericolosi battimenti che si avvicinano sovente alla frequenza di risonanza della struttura che rinsalda la continuità del rapporto.
Con fare sagace spesso si distilla la condizione barocca con due pennellate destrutturanti che, lavorando di sottrazione, hanno il merito di definire le forme prime del tormento ma di sottostimare minuterie che ricoprono il ruolo di chiave di volta in costruzioni umane che ben soverchiano l'architrave.

Del resto è comunque nel dominio dei tempi e non allargando l'insieme d'uscita della funzione biiettiva del nostro sentimento che va ricercata l'asintotica stabilità che secerne il nepente che, a gradi sorsate, va ingollato per dirsi felici...

Conciosiacosaché il perdono è parola troppo ampiamente abusata nel breve periodo e nel troppo piccolo animo umano.

Che non si è perdonato nè colui che si argomenta non aver avuto colpe nè colui il quale abbia avuto la ragione in difetto quando ebbe a rendere reo.

Foss'anche la logica con argomentazioni stringenti ed inevitabili della condizione imperfetta dell'uomo a rendere ragione del meritato perdono, esso stesso non sarebbe vero perdono perchè concesso a chi non poteva fare altrimenti e per una cosa che non poteva essere umanamente evitata.

Accettare è più semplice.

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Kid, lo sai come la penso: una frase del genere è molto romantica, troppo, considerando che molte (non tutte, certo) di tali rinunce vengono fatte per inettitudine, ipocrisia, incapacità, debolezza,   ed anche, pare assurdo, egoismo, e sadismo.



Io ho solo realizzato che tutto il rancore, l'amarezza e la delusione che ho provato e a volte prove nei confronti di mia moglie, non sono bastati per farmi allontanare da lei... è forse una visione troppo romantica della cosa, ma io questo lo chiamo amore. Ma non è detto che non sia amore "insano", sia chiaro.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

*kid, alce*

... leggete di nuovo tutte le risposte... 
non c'è più possibilità di serenità. Si continua per ostinazione. A tenere in braccio un defunto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho solo realizzato che tutto il rancore, l'amarezza e la delusione che ho provato e a volte prove nei confronti di mia moglie, non sono bastati per farmi allontanare da lei... è forse una visione troppo romantica della cosa, ma io questo lo chiamo amore. Ma non è detto che non sia amore "insano", sia chiaro.


il "troppo romantica" era inteso come "troppo perchè sia considerata regola".

Ben felice di aver conferma che esistano situazioni positive :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ... leggete di nuovo tutte le risposte...
> non c'è più possibilità di serenità. Si continua per ostinazione. A tenere in braccio un defunto.


si, si, nel mio caso di sicuro, ma dai, il mio caso non fa certo regola, anzi!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ... leggete di nuovo tutte le risposte...
> non c'è più possibilità di serenità. Si continua per ostinazione. A tenere in braccio un defunto.



Non potevi affibiarti un nick migliore... 

Va bene mettiamola così: sarebbe forse meglio avere il coraggio, la forza, l'onestà di dare un bel colpo di spugna e ricominciare da zero con un'altra persona, ok?

Però ti dirò, sto sminuendo molto il valore di un tradimento ultimamente, ne vedo troppe in giro )e poi c'ero caduto pure io.... Non è che per caso faccia parte della natura umana e si debba accettarlo come tale? Non è che magari siamo noi che lo riteniamo così imperdonabile per via della nostra cultura sociale?


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ... leggete di nuovo tutte le risposte...
> non c'è più possibilità di serenità. Si continua per ostinazione. A tenere in braccio un defunto.


io non ho idea di cosa si provi, ma se penso alle testimonianze di Amoremio o Verena o Marì o, mi pare, anche Ranatan (e poi forse anche altri) non mi sembra che sia come percepisci tu.
Non dico che sia facile superare o ricostruire... anzi... ma, tolto chi sta insieme per comodo (dove comprendo il mutuo da pagare, lo stipendio troppo basso, ma anche il timore del giudizio dell'ambiente in cui si vive), mi pare ci sia una nuova partenza.
Forse non ci sarà il perdono, forse saranno più disillusi... magari non sarà mai più come prima, ma se scelgono di restare assieme, dal "di dentro" non sarà proprio come un funerale...


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io non ho idea di cosa si provi, ma se penso alle testimonianze di Amoremio o Verena o Marì o, mi pare, anche Ranatan (e poi forse anche altri) non mi sembra che sia come percepisci tu.
> Non dico che sia facile superare o ricostruire... anzi... ma, tolto chi sta insieme per comodo (dove comprendo il mutuo da pagare, lo stipendio troppo basso, ma anche il timore del giudizio dell'ambiente in cui si vive), mi pare ci sia una nuova partenza.
> Forse non ci sarà il perdono, forse saranno più disillusi... magari non sarà mai più come prima, ma se scelgono di restare assieme, dal "di dentro" non sarà proprio come un funerale...



Esattamente, disillusi ma non morti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Esattamente, disillusi ma non morti.


ma sai, il tuo è un caso duplice che può quasi arrivare ad annullarsi proprio per questo.
poi, avendo deciso di diventare ancora genitori ,non c'è spazio per nessuna recriminazione ma solo per la costruzione


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Mà...

che forza serve per andare avanti? Come si fa a resistere come hanno fatto Marì e il marito, che ci hanno messo anni? 
Come si fa a fronteggiare il dolore che si è provocato? E il pensiero di essere stati cancellati dall'altro? 

Sì, in questo momento sono senza speranze, non ho la forza di fare nulla, vorrei che sparisse tutto all'istante, vorrei non essermi mai sposata, vorrei essere sola, non riesco più ad avere gusto nella vita e non trovo alcuna luce all'orizzonte.

Scusatemi, lasciatemi pure perdere, sarà un giorno così, magari domani andrà meglio, non volevo deprimervi.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, il tuo è un caso duplice che può quasi arrivare ad annullarsi proprio per questo.
> poi, avendo deciso di diventare ancora genitori ,non c'è spazio per nessuna recriminazione ma solo per la costruzione



Non nego sia così.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> che forza serve per andare avanti? Come si fa a resistere come hanno fatto Marì e il marito, che ci hanno messo anni?
> Come si fa a fronteggiare il dolore che si è provocato? E il pensiero di essere stati cancellati dall'altro?
> ...


Ma no, non volevo dire questo... io credo che nella vita spesso si soffra per una ragione che magari noi stessi non comprendiamo. Ma il gusto della vita lo devi trovare prima di tutto dentro di te. La priorità devi essere tu.


----------



## ranatan (8 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non nego sia così.


O.T.
Ciao Kid, tutto bene? Procede?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> che forza serve per andare avanti? Come si fa a resistere come hanno fatto Marì e il marito, che ci hanno messo anni?
> Come si fa a fronteggiare il dolore che si è provocato? E il pensiero di essere stati cancellati dall'altro?
> ...


 
Hahahahaha! Deprimerci? Ma valàaaaa 
Non ti preoccupare, figurati se non ti si capisce!
Stai qui buona buona con noi, e sii quello che senti di essere, altrimenti che ci facciamo qui?:up:


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

per perdonare un tradimento ci vuole una paccata di amore, ma grossa eh..
credo che il tempo e tanto amore possano fare il miracolo


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> che forza serve per andare avanti? Come si fa a resistere come hanno fatto Marì e il marito, che ci hanno messo anni?
> Come si fa a fronteggiare il dolore che si è provocato? E il pensiero di essere stati cancellati dall'altro?
> ...


quando sei arrivata qui hai scritto che preferivi non parlare di te.
Sbaglio se penso che invece avresti anche tu qualcosa di tuo da dire su queste questioni (e quindi, come dice spesso Grande, non sei capitata qui per caso?)?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> quando sei arrivata qui hai scritto che preferivi non parlare di te.
> Sbaglio se penso che invece avresti anche tu qualcosa di tuo da dire su queste questioni (e quindi, come dice spesso Grande, non sei capitata qui per caso?)?



Chi capita qui per caso?

Vorrei, ma non posso. Mi spiace, anche nei confronti di chi si apre, e poi una sconosciuta che non dice mezza cosa di sè si permette di rispondere.


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chi capita qui per caso?
> 
> Vorrei, ma non posso. Mi spiace, anche nei confronti di chi si apre, e poi una sconosciuta che non dice mezza cosa di sè si permette di rispondere.


scusa, non volevo essere invadente.

Quanto a me, ho scritto che sono arrivata qui per la necessità di capire cosa succede, perchè ho a che fare sia con i traditi che con i traditori... sono tutti clienti. A volte anche il terzo incomodo... quando vuole aiutare il traditore a liberarsi. 
Avevo bisogno di capire, anche per essere all'altezza delle situazioni che devo aiutare ad affrontare. Nei rapporti non ci sono solo tecnicismi.
Non mi va di parlare troppo del mio lavoro (ho presente cos'è successo a Ettore :mrgreen.

Quanto alla mia vita privata, ho cercato di essere delicata perchè finora (ringraziando Dio) il mio matrimonio è lontano anni luce dalle storie che leggiamo qui e parlarne non servirebbe proprio a nessuno.

Ti chiedo ancora scusa. Fà conto che non ti abbia detto nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> scusa, non volevo essere invadente.
> 
> Ti chiedo ancora scusa. Fà conto che non ti abbia detto nulla.



Non sei invadente, siamo in un forum, in pratica quasi ogni domanda è legittima, e io risponderei volentieri se potessi.

Anzi, grazie per il tuo interessamento.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> O.T.
> Ciao Kid, tutto bene? Procede?



Ciao cara tutto ok, si convive con nausee e voglie...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo thread.
> 
> Le vostre riflessioni sono tutte molto... non trovo la parola...
> Mi sono tutte entrate dentro.
> ...


se ti ho dato l'impressione del primo e dell'ultimo grassetto, mi devo proprio essere espressa male
se non ricordo male tu non hai voluto raccontare la tua storia: è quindi impossibile capire perchè mi interpreti in questo modo
ma potresti essere sia tradita che traditrice (come possono esser simili!) in una fase "che faccio?"

l'impressione che ho io della mia storia è opposta
se c'è Amore, si può far cose che non avresti mai immaginato
se è l'Amore che ti guida, non c'è disfatta comunque vada a finire 

dolore sì, tanto, ma il dolore si stempera prima o poi
se non lo stempera lui, lo farà la vita

del rosso, ebbi già modo di parlarne
non di serie B, o come disse mio marito "moralmente più in basso"
diverso in un rapporto diverso

come dicevo oggi da qualche parte (ma quanto chez ho scritto!  :mexican
in una coppia è più facile allontanarsi che tornare (da chi sa che ti sei allontanato)

ricostruire ha comunque le sue incognite
ci va buona volontà da entrambi i lati

se torni pensando di metterci una pietra sopra e stop sei un pirla
se vuoi che torni pensando che debba vivere sotto schiaffo sei anche peggio


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ... leggete di nuovo tutte le risposte...
> non c'è più possibilità di serenità. Si continua per ostinazione. A tenere in braccio un defunto.


no
è un neonato


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> è un neonato


grazie per le tue parole.

La sensazione che ho oggi non è dovuta alle parole tue o di un singolo altro. Sono dovute a tutto quel che leggo, o forse meglio a come lo leggo.

Difficile per me oggi pensare a qualunque sorta di lieto fine, in nessun modo 
Meglio non pensarci, e riprovare domani...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole.
> 
> La sensazione che ho oggi non è dovuta alle parole tue o di un singolo altro. Sono dovute a tutto quel che leggo, o forse meglio *a come lo leggo.*
> 
> ...


quoto il grassetto 

fatti coraggio sei nella fase down dell'altalena emozionale

io l'ho vissuta da tradita
ma credo che mutatis mutandis la vivano anche i traditori


----------



## mariasole (8 Settembre 2010)

Perdonare? 
No, al momento sono molto lontana.

Capire?
Cosa? Che in quel momento della sua vita vedeva tutto nero (me compresa) e che si è fatto abbagliare dal primo specchietto per le allodole che gli ha strizzato l'occhio? ... Fesso ....

Accettare?
Qui andiamo meglio... è successo e non possiamo farci niente; è come una malattia, una disgrazia, una fatale disattenzione che ci ha portato a schiantarci contro un muro a 200km all'ora... E le ossa rotte le abbiamo entrambi ...

Vale la pena restare insieme?
Assolutamente si.... vale la pena per quell'Uomo che mi è stato accanto 20 anni e con il quale ho costruito la mia vita

Non so se anche a qualcuno di voi è successo, ma a volte arrivo a pensare che non fosse "lui"... 
troppo diverso da prima e da adesso... 
lui che solitamente è affabile, gentile, disponibile con tutti, era solo un concentrato di egoismo, irritante, scontroso non solo in famiglia ma anche con gli amici e al lavoro.

Per il momento è più sopportabile vedere la cosa in questi termini.
E' più semplice credere che fosse oggetto di una sorta di infermità mentale che accettare che abbia un lato tanto infame.

Spero di non essere abbagliata anch'io...

Abbracci a tutti:up:


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Perdonare?
> No, al momento sono molto lontana.
> 
> Capire?
> ...



Se ti può consolare, dopo attente ricerche e sondaggi, sono quasi certo di poter affermare che il traditore è letteralmente un malato di mente non permanente.


----------



## mariasole (8 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare, dopo attente ricerche e sondaggi, sono quasi certo di poter affermare che il *traditore è* *letteralmente un malato di mente non permanente*.


 
Stasera quando lo vedo glielo dico :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Stasera quando lo vedo glielo dico :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## geisha (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie Grande,
> 
> *in realtà sono più che convinta di non averlo perdonato.*
> *Magari ci riuscissi!!!*
> ...


conosco in parte quel dolore ma credo che quella domande non le devi fare a lui ma cominciare a chiedere a te stessa dove eri e perchè ti sei fatta cancellare.......... non lo dico in tono polemico ma solo per farti capire che la terapia serve proprio per questo capire i propri errori e comprendere i suoi, metabolizzare il dolore e cacciare il rancore. sinchè terrai dentro di te il rancore non avrai possibilità di procedere in avanti rimarrai sempre agganciata al tuo passato.


----------



## geisha (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Perdonare?
> No, al momento sono molto lontana.
> 
> Capire?
> ...


singolare che tu non dico che vale la pena soltanto perchè lo ami...... non è un progetto che tiene insieme due persone, non sono i figli,e non è la vita spensierata ma solo l'amore, il sentimento reciproco permette di superare ogni cosa anche la disgrazia piu' devastante.
non solo continuo sempre a pensare che quando succede qualcosa in una coppia non sia la colpa attribuibile insidacabilmente ad un singolo ma ad entrambi, ovviamente non sempre in egual misura. 
ognuno di noi ha un lato infame, nessuno è casto e puro siamo fatti tanto di bene quanto di male.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> singolare che tu non dico che vale la pena soltanto perchè lo ami...... non è un progetto che tiene insieme due persone, non sono i figli,e non è la vita spensierata ma solo l'amore, il sentimento reciproco permette di superare ogni cosa anche la disgrazia piu' devastante.
> non solo continuo sempre a pensare che quando succede qualcosa in una coppia non sia la colpa attribuibile insidacabilmente ad un singolo ma ad entrambi, ovviamente non sempre in egual misura.
> ognuno di noi ha un lato infame, nessuno è casto e puro siamo fatti tanto di bene quanto di male.


 
quoto tutto


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

io no.
solo l'amore non basta a tenere insieme una coppia.
il progetto, il costruito, che sia una casa, una società, dei figli, conta.
non perchè li abbiamo ma perchè li abbiamo ottenuti insieme e quel ricordo fa parte del nostro bagaglio e dei molteplici legami della coppia.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io no.
> solo l'amore non basta a tenere insieme una coppia.
> il progetto, il costruito, che sia una casa, una società, dei figli, conta.
> non perchè li abbiamo ma perchè li abbiamo ottenuti insieme e quel ricordo fa parte del nostro bagaglio e dei molteplici legami della coppia.


 
ma senza l'amore il progetto perde di significato


----------



## Daniele (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io no.
> solo l'amore non basta a tenere insieme una coppia.
> il progetto, il costruito, che sia una casa, una società, dei figli, conta.
> non perchè li abbiamo ma perchè li abbiamo ottenuti insieme e quel ricordo fa parte del nostro bagaglio e dei molteplici legami della coppia.


Onestamente??? Senza amore non si va avanti comunque sia, sinceramente progetti insieme, mutuo o altro possono crollare davanti ad un tradimento se non c'è un minimo di amore


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente??? Senza amore non si va avanti comunque sia, sinceramente progetti insieme, mutuo o altro possono crollare davanti ad un tradimento se non c'è un minimo di amore


Uff, sti progetti insieme.... van bene fino a 40 anni, poi bisogna pensare a godersela e stare in salute.


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Credo che il termine "perdonare" sia fuori luogo. LO so, lo usan tutti in queste circostanze.
> Hai letto la storia di Marì e Carl ? Lì si capisce molto bene che Marì non ha perdonato, bensì ha ACCETTATO. Il perdono è una sottocategoria dell'accettazione.



Mi era scappato,

Sbagli Ettore, io l'ho perdonato pochi giorni dopo, quello che a preso il sopravvento su di me e' stato il rancore, tanto rancore per aver procurato tutto quel dolore ... e per cosa? ... per scopare da bestia, e farsi fare dei servizietti a dovere, non c'era alcun sentimento tra loro, solo brutalita' ... ha solo voluto cacciare fuori la parte peggiore di se stesso. 

Fortunatamente lui non e' solo quello, e' stato anche quello ... ma ora si e' ripreso il posto che le spettava, il rispetto di se stesso e verso chi lo ama da quasi 30anni.


----------



## Luigi III (8 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


----------



## geisha (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io no.
> solo l'amore non basta a tenere insieme una coppia.
> il progetto, il costruito, che sia una casa, una società, dei figli, conta.
> non perchè li abbiamo ma perchè li abbiamo ottenuti insieme e quel ricordo fa parte del nostro bagaglio e dei molteplici legami della coppia.


hai ragione ma vedi perchè una casa sia solida e resista nel tempo devi costruire delle buone fondamenta, senza quelle prima si crepano i muri, poi il pavimento cede e poi crolla il tetto.........senno sono come le due case dei porcellini che il lupo tirò giù con niente!
i miei nonni 65 anni si sono amati, la guerra, la fame, il lavoro, i sacrifici, i dolori, le malattie, le liti, le delusioni e i lutti........... morto mio nonno mia nonna non ha resistito 3 settimane........ non credo di dovere dire altro se non che oggi abbiamo dimenticato cosa significa amare, cosa sono i sacrifici, e che non bisogna ragionare come singoli ma come coppia.
usiamo nei nostri pensieri e nelle nostre parole sempre IO mai il NOI.
sul NOI appoggi tutti il resto, i progetti, i figli, la famiglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2010)

Il contenuto del mio post è un'opinione strettamente personale, se vi sembrerà fredda o pretenziosa....sappiate che si tratta solo di un tentativo di esposizione semplificata e senza fronzoli.

Perdono è un concetto cristiano-cattolico.

L'amore "che supera tutto" è un concetto romantico.

L'unica cosa che conta nelle scelte della vita è la volontà individuale (imho). 

*Un tradimento subito* si mette da parte con la volontà o (eventualmente, se si ha una grande fede) si perdona attraverso un atto d'amore cristiano.

Penso che tutti i traditi che si sono espressi sull'argomento e che sono passati attraverso questa esperienza abbiano operato mediante  un forte atto di volontà individuale, che li ha identificati come persone singole e non come coniugi.

Io sono convinta, e l'ho già espresso altrove, che il vero amore sia un atto di fiducia totale verso l'altra persona, sia esso coniuge, compagno, figlio, amico......MI FIDO DI TE A TAL PUNTO CHE TI LASCIO LIBERO DI GESTIRE LA TUA VITA COME MEGLIO CREDI, sapendo che non ti serve il mio aiuto, ma che posso esserti accanto quando lo riterrai necessario.

Non voglio pretendere che per tutti sia così, naturalmente: c'è chi sente il bisogno di appoggiarsi, di avere la mano per rialzarsi, di sentire di essere sempre importante per qualcuno....ma questi sono appunto BISOGNI, e i bisogni aprono la porta alla sofferenza, alla delusione, alla disistima.

Faccio notare che in questo post ho parlato di tre concetti diversi di amore.
Io penso che stia a ognuno di noi scegliere di vivere secondo quello che ci aggrada di più.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (8 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il contenuto del mio post è un'opinione strettamente personale, se vi sembrerà fredda o pretenziosa....sappiate che si tratta solo di un tentativo di esposizione semplificata e senza fronzoli.
> 
> Perdono è un concetto cristiano-cattolico.
> 
> ...


il problema nasce quando (o potrebbe nascere) quando il "ci aggrada di più" cozza con il rispetto degli altri.


----------



## geisha (8 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il contenuto del mio post è un'opinione strettamente personale, se vi sembrerà fredda o pretenziosa....sappiate che si tratta solo di un tentativo di esposizione semplificata e senza fronzoli.
> 
> Perdono è un concetto cristiano-cattolico.
> 
> ...


chiara quoto solo nel senso che come dici tu ognuno sceglie di vivere come crede trovando un equilibrio con la persona che le è accanto.
trovo cmq aldilà di amore o meno, concetto cristiano, filosofico, poetico,tradizionale o moderno che ci debba essere rispetto e una buona dose di dignità primo per se stessi.
detto questo c'è chi passa il tempo a tirarsi le martellate sulle dita delle mani e dei piedi, contento lui contenti tutti.
rimango dell'idea che una famiglia non la tieni in piedi grazie al contratto di mutuo che scade tra 30 anni o per non dare dispiacere alla nonna agonizzante in casa di cura che non crepa mai!!!! (era una battuta ironica)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> conosco in parte quel dolore ma credo che quella domande non le devi fare a lui ma cominciare a chiedere a te stessa dove eri e perchè ti sei fatta cancellare.......... non lo dico in tono polemico ma solo per farti capire che la terapia serve proprio per questo capire i propri errori e comprendere i suoi, metabolizzare il dolore e cacciare il rancore. sinchè terrai dentro di te il rancore non avrai possibilità di procedere in avanti rimarrai sempre agganciata al tuo passato.


 Hai ragione.
Però ci vuole tempo per arrivare a porsi questa domanda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il contenuto del mio post è un'opinione strettamente personale, se vi sembrerà fredda o pretenziosa....sappiate che si tratta solo di un tentativo di esposizione semplificata e senza fronzoli.
> 
> Perdono è un concetto cristiano-cattolico.
> 
> ...


 Io credo che questo sia l'amore di un genitore che si distacca da un figlio, non un amore di coppia.
Se si è i coppia si è in coppia se l'altro ha l'indipendenza affettiva è un singolo che condivide momenti di vita con un altro singolo.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Capisco bene cosa provi.
> *1.*Quell'orribile sensazione che tra te e il coniuge ci sia un'altra persona la provo anch'io. All'inizio era praticamente insopportabile: mi sentivo in competizione con un altro; a letto poi era allucinante: mi pareva come costui fosse sdraiato lì a fianco e, dopo aver appena finito di fare l'amore con mia moglie, ci guardasse con l'aria di chi dice: "ora vediamo se sai fare meglio di me".
> *2. Ora va un po' meglio*, ma so .... Ebbene, se perdonare equivale ad andare oltre, a elaborare il lutto e ad anestetizzarlo, come sostiene Persa, io non ce l'ho ancora fatta; *talvolta* sento il rancore che mi viene su e allora cerco di stare per conto mio, ad es. spegnendo il telefono per non sentire mia moglie tutto il giorno.
> .......


*1.* esperienza comune
per me la str.... non era sdraiata con noi ma nella sua testa in una ridda di confronti in cui io uscivo perdente
*2.* leggiti: il grassetto ti dice che stai anestetizzando


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> hai ragione ma vedi perchè una casa sia solida e resista nel tempo devi costruire delle buone fondamenta, senza quelle prima si crepano i muri, poi il pavimento cede e poi crolla il tetto.........senno sono come le due case dei porcellini che il lupo tirò giù con niente!
> i miei nonni 65 anni si sono amati, la guerra, la fame, il lavoro, i sacrifici, i dolori, le malattie, le liti, le delusioni e i lutti........... morto mio nonno mia nonna non ha resistito 3 settimane........ non credo di dovere dire altro se non che oggi abbiamo dimenticato cosa significa amare, cosa sono i sacrifici, e che *non bisogna ragionare come singoli ma come coppia*.
> usiamo nei nostri pensieri e nelle nostre parole sempre IO mai il NOI.
> sul NOI appoggi tutti il resto, i progetti, i figli, la famiglia.


non posso approvarti perchè devo prima darla in giro
ma mi inchino
senza annullare l'IO ma pensando al NOI


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non posso approvarti perchè devo prima darla in giro
> ma mi inchino
> senza annullare l'IO ma pensando al NOI


Giusto, ma sottolineiamo bene senza annullare l'io.
La dipendenza, l'annullamento di sè stessi, il vivere solo in base all'altro è la cosa più deleteria che si possa fare.


----------



## cleo81 (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Giusto, ma sottolineiamo bene senza annullare l'io.
> La dipendenza, l'annullamento di sè stessi, il vivere solo in base all'altro è la cosa più deleteria che si possa fare.


Quoto.

Scusate, cosa significa per voi ragionare in coppia? 

Se vivo per l'altro, io potrei non stare bene. 
Se io non sto bene, la coppia prima o poi scoppia, con o senza tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

all'interno di una famiglia comunque l'io va ridimensionato adattandolo anche al noi .forse è proprio questa una del difficoltà maggiori nella stabilità delle coppie


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il contenuto del mio post è un'opinione strettamente personale, se vi sembrerà fredda o pretenziosa....sappiate che si tratta solo di un tentativo di esposizione semplificata e senza fronzoli.
> 
> Perdono è un concetto cristiano-cattolico.
> 
> ...


quoto in parte
è vero che si supera attraverso un atto di volontà individuale
ma cosa supporta quest'atto?
cosa consente di superare il dolore, l'orgoglio ferito, la ferita dell'autostima?
di correre il rischio (ben presente) che la disponibilità a ricostruire venga irrisa o successivamente tradita?

per me, la fede religiosa non c'entra
ti può aiutare "a supporto", può darti conforto nei momenti di disperazione (per me è stato così)

quello che ti consente di mettere il tuo cuore sullo stesso ceppo dove te l'hanno già affettato è il fatto di credere ancora nell'amore che vi unisce
(magari anche un po' di incoscenza)
un atto di volontà individuale sì, ma che concretizza l'estremo "sacrificio" dell'IO sull'altare del NOI 


non so se riesco a spiegarmi, nel tentativo di farlo ripesco sensazioni e pensieri di un dolore infinito


e, sempre per me, non è "MI FIDO DI TE A TAL PUNTO CHE TI LASCIO LIBERO DI GESTIRE LA TUA VITA COME MEGLIO CREDI"

semmai
mi fido di noi e dell'amore che ci unisce tanto da credere che possiamo superare questo scoglio,
o 
tanto da credere che quel noi sia ancora quel che tu realmente vuoi


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Giusto, ma sottolineiamo bene senza annullare l'io.
> La dipendenza, l'annullamento di sè stessi, il vivere solo in base all'altro è la cosa più deleteria che si possa fare.


l'ho detto apposta
secomdo me se annulli l'IO non esiste nemmeno il NOI
resta solo il suo IO con un'ombra che si adegua


----------



## cleo81 (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> all'interno di una famiglia comunque l'io va ridimensionato adattandolo anche al noi .forse è proprio questa una del difficoltà maggiori nella stabilità delle coppie


Vero.
Perché ci sono persone che interpretano la parola "adattarsi al noi" come "cambiarsi radicalmente". E questo secondo me non è possibile. Prima o poi la maschera cade.


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Leggendo il post di chiara e amoremio credo si sia frainteso il termine perdono cristiano di cui ho parlato io. (anche perchè si vede come la chiesa perdona:incazzato
Intendevo che il perdono è esclusivamente  un atto di amore -
Ti perdono perchè ti amo. basta. 
Senza tanti fronzoli o calcoli.
Se no non avrebbe senso nenche parlarne.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Scusate, cosa significa per voi ragionare in coppia?
> 
> ...


chi ha detto che devi vivere per l'altro?


----------



## cleo81 (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Leggendo il post di chiara e amoremio credo si sia frainteso il termine perdono cristiano di cui ho parlato io. (anche perchè si vede come la chiesa perdona:incazzato
> Intendevo che il perdono è esclusivamente  un atto di amore -
> *Ti perdono perchè ti amo. basta. *
> Senza tanti fronzoli o calcoli.
> Se no non avrebbe senso nenche parlarne.


Vero vero vero.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chi ha detto che devi vivere per l'altro?


provo a spiegarmi

è la stessa ottica del gioco di squadra
perchè funzioni ognuno deve fornire il suo apporto con le sue specificità
se i giocatori badano solo ad emergere come singoli (giocano solo per sè stessi) la squadra affonda
se non svolgono bene il loro ruolo (non giocano affatto per sè stessi), pure
se non condividono l'obiettivo (non hanno fiducia nella squadra), idem

ecc. ecc.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Vero.
> Perché ci sono persone che interpretano la parola "adattarsi al noi" come "cambiarsi radicalmente". E questo *secondo me non è possibile. Prima o poi la maschera cade*.


 
certo che sì
si può recitare un mese, 2, magari 10 anni
poi la maschera cade senz'altro


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Vero.
> Perché ci sono persone che interpretano la parola "adattarsi al noi" come "cambiarsi radicalmente". E questo secondo me non è possibile. Prima o poi la maschera cade.


Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce. Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
Insomma è un continuo tirare e mollare, rabboccare dove si svuota e svuotare dove c'è troppo.
Un mestieraccio insomma...


----------



## Sid (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Insomma è un continuo tirare e mollare, rabboccare dove si svuota e svuotare dove c'è troppo.
> Un mestieraccio insomma...


gia!
una delle cose più impegnative che io conosca... 

Per contro, se questo è quello che si fa entrambi... secondo me è uno dei pilastri che dà solidità alla coppia


----------



## Angel (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
> Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
> Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
> se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce. Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
> ...


:up:


----------



## cleo81 (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
> Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
> Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
> se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce. Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
> ...


:up:


----------



## geisha (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
> Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
> Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
> se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce. Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
> ...


sei sempre libera o TI POSSO SPOSARE?????????


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sei sempre libera o TI POSSO SPOSARE?????????


però non ti porto all'ikea:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> però non ti porto all'ikea:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E al Mercatone??    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> E al Mercatone??    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


piuttosto m'infilo le puntine sotto le unghie:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
> Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
> Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
> se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce. Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
> ...


Quoto di certo.

Insieme a questo però c'è che le due persone che formano la coppia nel corso degli anni possono cambiare.

Io ho sposato una persona, e me ne ritrovo un'altra. O sono cambiata io, e non considero più il mio compagno come lo consideravo prima.

Cambiano i gusti, cambiano i desideri -e sto parlando solo di desideri e gusti legittimi, adesso lascio da parte un momento il tradimento- e ci si può ritrovare con una persona diversa.
Quanto diversa? E fino a che punto riusciamo ad accettare che il rassicurante pantofolaio sia diventato un amante del rafting estremo? O che chi condivideva con noi le scalate più impervie voglia adesso guardare Beautiful?

In questi casi, ci mascheriamo. Fingiamo di non vedere. O affrontiamo di petto, come se ci fosse stato fatto uno sgarbo.

O se le differenze sono tali da nons tare più bene insieme...

O anche, ci eravamo semplicemente sbagliati. Capita, eh?
"Ti amo tanto, mi sembra bellissimo che tu sia una persona attiva che voglia fare tante cose diverse e abbia tanti interessi diversi"... e poi ci accorgiamo che invece il suo essere sempre preso da tante cose ci mette a disagio... come se noi venissimo lasciate in disparte... e non riusciamo più a sopportare quello che all'inizio vedevamo come un lato positivo.
In questo caso, non si può certo condannare lui, ma pure noi, non è che pretendevamo che lui cambiasse, solo che abbiamo fatto male i nostri conti...

Anche qui, maschera?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto di certo.
> 
> Insieme a questo però c'è che le due persone che formano la coppia nel corso degli anni possono cambiare.
> 
> ...


è un'ipotesi valida anche la tua. si cambia. mi sembra strano che il pantofolaio diventi super sportivo, però può succedere.
in questi casi stabilisci se il cambiamento è troppo per te.
e hai ragionissima, cambiamo anche noi quindi non è mai a senso unico


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto di certo.
> 
> Insieme a questo però c'è che le due persone che formano la coppia nel corso degli anni possono cambiare.
> 
> ...


No, si cambia e non sempre insieme e nello stesso modo.
In quel caso vivere con chi non riconosci o non ti va più bene non ha senso


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto di certo.
> 
> Insieme a questo però c'è che le due persone che formano la coppia nel corso degli anni possono cambiare.
> 
> ...



Importante e interessante (nonchè rispettoso!) sarebbe mettere a giorno, portare a conoscenza, l'altro/a dei cambiamenti che si sentono, in modo di mettere l'altro/a nella situazione di capire e soprattutto di potere scegliere, e di potere (volendo) cambiare insieme o adeguarsi serenamente al cambiamento.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Importante e interessante (nonchè rispettoso!) sarebbe mettere a giorno, portare a conoscenza, l'altro/a dei cambiamenti che si sentono, in modo di mettere l'altro/a nella situazione di capire e soprattutto di potere scegliere, e di potere (volendo) cambiare insieme o adeguarsi serenamente al cambiamento.


ma magari sono cambiamenti impercettibili anche per te.
se ti rendi conto di cambiare magari in peggio fai fatica a confessarlo a te stesso, figurati a lei/lui


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma magari sono cambiamenti impercettibili anche per te.
> se ti rendi conto di cambiare magari in peggio fai fatica a confessarlo a te stesso, figurati a lei/lui





Iago ha detto:


> Importante e interessante (nonchè rispettoso!) sarebbe mettere a giorno, portare a conoscenza, l'altro/a dei cambiamenti che si sentono, in modo di mettere l'altro/a nella situazione di capire e soprattutto di potere scegliere, e di potere (volendo) cambiare insieme o adeguarsi serenamente al cambiamento.





Abigail ha detto:


> No, si cambia e non sempre insieme e nello stesso modo.
> In quel caso vivere con chi non riconosci o non ti va più bene non ha senso



Cambiamenti impercettibili.
E cambiamenti verso il nostro compagno di cui ci vergognamo e che non vogliamo ammettere. Che ci fanno sentire in colpa -perchè mai dovremmo criticare il suo andare a teatro quando gli dicevamo che ammiravamo tanto la sua cultura?

Tentativi di minimizzare quello che sta succedendo.

Paura di instaurare una crisi.

O semplicemente la vita di tutti i giorni che ci fa aprire gli occhi quando le cose sono già troppo in là.

Santo cielo, ogni tanto sembra così facile parlare, e invece è la cosa più difficile del mondo, anche animati dalle migliori intenzioni...


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma magari sono cambiamenti impercettibili anche per te.
> se ti rendi conto di cambiare magari in peggio fai fatica a confessarlo a te stesso, figurati a lei/lui



...per quelli impercettibili...saranno anche poco importanti (?!)

In genere l'umanità teme quello che non capisce, se cambi (a prescindere se peggio o meglio...a quell'epoca non te puoi rendere ancora conto) e te lo tieni per te volutamente...bè quella è senza dubbio una distanza che si è messa deliberatamente...forse perchè in precedenza ci si è legati troppo, perdendo parte della propria individualità...o altro, ma secondo me basterebbe essere sinceri sempre e dare possibilità e opportunità di esser compresi, e regolarsi come meglio crede senza sentirsi poi, indotto a scegliere per forza.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per quelli impercettibili...saranno anche poco importanti (?!)
> 
> .


non so, io mi rendo conto che sono cambiata in certe cose, impercettibili all'inizio perfino per me, poi più evidenti.
e di pari passo cambia l'altro.
impercettibili nel senso che te ne accorgi a cambiamento avvenuto.
impercettibili ma non per questo non  di peso 
poi è chiaro che parlare è sempre la soluzione migliore, bisogna capire prima di cosa


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per quelli *impercettibili...saranno anche poco importanti *(?!)
> 
> In genere l'umanità teme quello che non capisce, se cambi (a prescindere se peggio o meglio...a quell'epoca non te puoi rendere ancora conto) e te lo tieni per te volutamente...bè quella è senza dubbio una distanza che si è messa deliberatamente...forse perchè in precedenza ci si è legati troppo, perdendo parte della propria individualità...o altro, ma secondo me basterebbe essere sinceri sempre e dare possibilità e opportunità di esser compresi, e regolarsi come meglio crede senza sentirsi poi, indotto a scegliere per forza.


o magari lenti, o che non vedi perchè vieni colto da una insoddisfazione  crescente di cui non ti sai dare spiegazioni, privo del tempo di  riflettere su di te, e che realizzi solo dopo un certo tempo che deriva dal tuo essere cambiato, o dal suo.

Tenerselo per sè volutamente... io ho la presunzione di conoscermi piuttosto bene, eppure adesso che sto riflettendo molto mi rendo conto di cose che non avrei neppure immaginato. E' talmente difficile essere sinceri persino con se stessi... tanto che qualche volta sono gli altri a farci aprire gli occhi su di noi.

Essersi legati troppo... anche questo succede, e mica te ne rendi conto...


Se tu riesci a raggiungere sempre quel grado di sincerità che auspichi, con te e con il tuo partner... ammirazione e un pizzico di invidia. Io non ci riesco, ci provo ma non ci riesco.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non so, io mi rendo conto che sono cambiata in certe cose, impercettibili all'inizio perfino per me, poi più evidenti.
> e di pari passo cambia l'altro.
> impercettibili nel senso che te ne accorgi a cambiamento avvenuto.
> impercettibili ma non per questo non  di peso
> poi è chiaro che parlare è sempre la soluzione migliore, bisogna capire prima di cosa



Quoto la spigiata.


----------



## dave.one (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cambiamenti impercettibili.
> E cambiamenti verso il nostro compagno di cui ci vergognamo e che non vogliamo ammettere. Che ci fanno sentire in colpa -perchè mai dovremmo criticare il suo andare a teatro quando gli dicevamo che ammiravamo tanto la sua cultura?
> 
> Tentativi di minimizzare quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui non ho parlato, e ripenso anche a ciò che avrei potuto dire e non ho detto. Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui ho parlato chiedendomi, dopo, se avessi potuto esprimere un concetto meglio di quanto l'ho detto. Ripenso anche a quando, parlando, ho cercato di far passare un'emozione positiva, e quest'emozione non è stata recepita od è stata mal interpretata. Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui, dopo aver parlato, mi accorgevo che un'altra persona sapeva esprimere ciò che voleva dire in maniera più semplice e diretta, tralasciando l'enfasi, mentre io non riuscivo a nascondere un impaccio ed una difficoltà di fondo per esprimere le stesse cose.
Parlare, parlare... L'unica cosa certa del parlare è che non bisogna dire nulla se non si ha nulla da dire, anche perché se ne uccide più la lingua che la spada, non è meglio stare zitti?


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non so, io mi rendo conto che sono cambiata in certe cose, impercettibili all'inizio perfino per me, poi più evidenti.
> e di pari passo cambia l'altro.
> impercettibili nel senso che te ne accorgi a cambiamento avvenuto.
> impercettibili ma non per questo non  di peso
> poi è chiaro che parlare è sempre la soluzione migliore, bisogna capire prima di cosa



Ho capito, intendevo cambiamenti più eclatanti in genere.

Riguardo alle impercettibilità è tutto lavoro e forza delle sensibilità che la coppia possiede (che poi si perdono pure quelle...purtroppo)


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cambiamenti impercettibili.
> E cambiamenti verso il nostro compagno di cui ci vergognamo e che non vogliamo ammettere. Che ci fanno sentire in colpa -perchè mai dovremmo criticare il suo andare a teatro quando gli dicevamo che ammiravamo tanto la sua cultura?
> 
> Tentativi di minimizzare quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


no figurati, ti capisco benissimo. Quello che tu descrivi è normale, nessuno dice che stare insieme sia sempre una magnifica avventura, anzi! tante volte diventa un bus  stretto e scomodo.
però io penso che nella vita bisogna sempre mettere il più e il meno sulla bilancia e decidere.
E' difficile parlare ma indispensabile. 
Per te, per lui, per la vostra vita. 
tante cose che si provano l'altro neanche se le immagina e ,a volte, lo sforzo per venirsi intontro può essere così semplice e poco faticoso che non si crede!
Infatti spesso quando ci si rinfacciano certe cose l'altro scende dal pero perchè non si è mai accorto di niente o risponde: ma bastava me ne parlassi prima!!
Il silenzio, l'ingoiare e reprimere non porta che a casini


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> o magari lenti, o che non vedi perchè vieni colto da una insoddisfazione crescente di cui non ti sai dare spiegazioni, privo del tempo di riflettere su di te, e che realizzi solo dopo un certo tempo che deriva dal tuo essere cambiato, o dal suo.
> 
> Tenerselo per sè volutamente... io ho la presunzione di conoscermi piuttosto bene, eppure adesso che sto riflettendo molto mi rendo conto di cose che non avrei neppure immaginato.* E' talmente difficile essere sinceri persino con se stessi... tanto che qualche volta sono gli altri a farci aprire gli occhi su di noi.*
> 
> ...


già ed è anche difficile essere disposti a guardare perchè non sempre quello che vedi è quello che vorresti.
sai che  sei spigiata anche tu?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui non ho parlato, e ripenso anche a ciò che avrei potuto dire e non ho detto. Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui ho parlato chiedendomi, dopo, se avessi potuto esprimere un concetto meglio di quanto l'ho detto. Ripenso anche a quando, parlando, ho cercato di far passare un'emozione positiva, e quest'emozione non è stata recepita od è stata mal interpretata. Ripenso a tutte le volte in cui, dopo aver parlato, mi accorgevo che un'altra persona sapeva esprimere ciò che voleva dire in maniera più semplice e diretta, tralasciando l'enfasi, mentre io non riuscivo a nascondere un impaccio ed una difficoltà di fondo per esprimere le stesse cose.
> Parlare, parlare... L'unica cosa certa del parlare è che non bisogna dire nulla se non si ha nulla da dire, anche perché se ne uccide più la lingua che la spada, non è meglio stare zitti?


Ti ammiro tanto.


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> o magari lenti, o che non vedi perchè vieni colto da una insoddisfazione  crescente di cui non ti sai dare spiegazioni, privo del tempo di  riflettere su di te, e che realizzi solo dopo un certo tempo che deriva dal tuo essere cambiato, o dal suo.
> 
> Tenerselo per sè volutamente... io ho la presunzione di conoscermi piuttosto bene, eppure adesso che sto riflettendo molto mi rendo conto di cose che non avrei neppure immaginato. E' talmente difficile essere sinceri persino con se stessi... tanto che qualche volta sono gli altri a farci aprire gli occhi su di noi.
> 
> ...


Macchè...l'ho imparato, ci ho provato e non riuscito...haivoglia...

anzi, spesso mi sono rammaricato di aver parlatoin tempi prematuri, e quindi di aver sbagliato a parlare, il tempo avrebbe da solo chiarito ed appianato.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> *Ho capito, intendevo cambiamenti più eclatanti in genere.*
> 
> Riguardo alle impercettibilità è tutto lavoro e forza delle sensibilità che la coppia possiede (che poi si perdono pure quelle...purtroppo)


a quelli eclatanti in genere segue una spiegazione chiara, sono quelli impercettibili che fregano di più ...
certo dipende dalla coppia, o forse dal fatto che noi non siamo contenti di noi stessi e quindi iniziamo un processo di accusa all'altro


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> già ed è anche difficile essere disposti a guardare* perchè non sempre quello che vedi è quello che vorresti.*
> sai che  sei spigiata anche tu?



Verissimo.

E poi si aggiunge anche -da psicopatica quale sono 

"Devo accettare meglio che posso le critiche che mi fanno per capire dove ho sbagliato... accetto... accetto... accetto... aspetta, ma non è che così mi gira la frittata e lui invece viene assolto da tutto? aspetta aspetta... no no, ritrattiamo un attimo... questo non lo accetto... questo non è vero... ma ehm, adesso sto esagerando in senso inverso? meglio rifletterci e capire se sono davvero fatta così.... forse sì.... forse no... cavoloooooo"

Ohi, se in una vita non mi sono capita, accettare in una discussione di una oretta mica è facile


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a quelli eclatanti in genere segue una spiegazione chiara, sono quelli impercettibili che fregano di più ...
> certo dipende dalla coppia, *o forse dal fatto che noi non siamo contenti di noi stessi e quindi iniziamo un processo di accusa all'altro*



...è una delle opzioni più probabili!!

(anche se, poi, in fondo, ci procura insoddisfazione e malessere proprio la persona che ci sta più vicina...)


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è una delle opzioni più probabili!!
> 
> (anche se, poi, in fondo, ci procura insoddisfazione e malessere proprio la persona che ci sta più vicina...)


 
insomma, siamo noi dei gran rompicoglioni ..in soldoni :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è una delle opzioni più probabili!!
> 
> (anche se, poi, in fondo, *ci procura insoddisfazione e malessere proprio la persona che ci sta più vicina.*..)


va bhè ma in quel caso è ovvio che quella persona non va più bene per te!


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> insomma, siamo noi dei gran rompicoglioni ..in soldoni :mrgreen::mrgreen:



YES...e probabilmente è perchè non abbiamo elaborato sufficientemente l'ultimo lutto...


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> va bhè ma in quel caso è ovvio che quella persona non va più bene per te!



...fortuna sarebbe capirlo prima di perdere la lucidità...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> va bhè ma in quel caso è ovvio che quella persona non va più bene per te!



E lì è la cosa peggiore...
Come fai a dire a una persona, *in sostanza*, "sì prima mi andavi bene e adesso no"?
Non vuoi farle del male, ma non è neppure colpa tua. Non è colpa sua, e tu sei davvero stronzo ad abbandonare chi invece magari ancora non si è accorto di nulla.

Dio, che casini....


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sei sempre libera* o* TI POSSO SPOSARE?????????


 
  

libertina o confusa? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> libertina o confusa? :carneval:


 non avevo notato. Che racchia! :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E lì è la cosa peggiore...
> Come fai a dire a una persona, *in sostanza*, "sì prima mi andavi bene e adesso no"?
> *Non vuoi farle del male, ma non è neppure colpa tua*. Non è colpa sua, e tu sei davvero stronzo ad abbandonare chi invece magari ancora non si è accorto di nulla.
> 
> *Dio, che casini*....


ehhh...hai voglia.
senti, però visto che sia la prima soluzione che la seconda fanno male di brutto, perchè non cominciare un lavoro introspettivo spietato con se stesso? fa male ma è l'unica 
e quando hai capito qualcosa puoi iniziare a spiegarlo a lui 
cmq l'opzione l'amore è finito è la più gettonata e putroppo la più facile  nel senso che spesso è quella,   per la quale non c'è soluzione


----------



## geisha (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> libertina o confusa? :carneval:


nessuna delle due.......... non mi si pigia più il verde!!!!!!!


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

OT: grazie!

...sempre meglio perdonare noi stessi, no? anzichè correre il rischio fare un investimento sbagliato :up:


----------



## geisha (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ehhh...hai voglia.
> senti, però visto che sia la prima soluzione che la seconda fanno male di brutto, perchè non cominciare un lavoro introspettivo spietato con se stesso? fa male ma è l'unica
> e quando hai capito qualcosa puoi iniziare a spiegarlo a lui
> cmq l'opzione l'amore è finito è la più gettonata e putroppo la più facile nel senso che spesso è quella, per la quale non c'è soluzione


è un percorso che devi cominciare da sola e quando io ho detto quella frase ho passato un anno di inferno...........
poi ripensando alla frase che mi disse un amico me ne feci una ragione.
mi disse quando una persona viene al mondo fa un patto con l'universo che comprende tutto dal dolore alla felicità. tu non puoi pretendere di esonererare le persone a cui vuoi bene dal dolore, non puoi sempre proteggerli, perchè non tutti sono come te. tu ti prendi i tuoi dolorie e  le tue delusioni perchè gli altri non hanno gli stessi scrupoli nei tuoi confronti......... esprimi sempre cio' chi sei e cosa vuoi anche se farai del male.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E lì è la cosa peggiore...
> *Come fai* a dire a una persona, in sostanza, "sì prima mi andavi bene e adesso no"?
> Non vuoi farle del male, ma non è neppure colpa tua. Non è colpa sua, e tu sei davvero stronzo ad abbandonare chi invece magari ancora non si è accorto di nulla.
> 
> Dio, che casini....


lo fai
prima ti accerti di cosa vuoi e provi realmente
poi agisci con la massima delicatezza e il massimo rispetto

magari non è vero che non si è accorto di nulla
e comunque è giusto che possa amare nuovamente ed essere riamato


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma senza l'amore il progetto perde di significato


 l'amore è la chiave, l'ingrediente segreto.
ma la ricetta è più complessa e l'amore, che è necessario, non può essere sufficiente.


----------



## Sid (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'amore è la chiave, l'ingrediente segreto.
> ma la ricetta è più complessa e l'amore, che è necessario, non può essere sufficiente.


volevo quotarti anche il post che hai scritto in precedenza, ma quoto questo.

Che l'amore non basti io l'ho imparato a casa mia. 
I miei genitori si sono lasciati 13 anni fa (dopo 25 di matrimonio) e non perchè non si amavano più. 
Mio padre si è anche risposato, ma non perde occasione di parlare di mia madre e di ripetere che è lei la donna della sua vita.
Mia madre ha vissuto la separazione come un lutto.

Eppure tutto l'amore che li univa (e che si vedeva, eh!) non è stato in grado di tenerli insieme.

Non dico che questa sia la regola, ma penso che ci vogliano tutta una serie di fattori, fra loro mescolati in percentuali variabili.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'amore è la chiave, l'ingrediente segreto.
> ma la ricetta è più complessa e l'amore, che è necessario, non può essere sufficiente.


te l'appoggio :up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> volevo quotarti anche il post che hai scritto in precedenza, ma quoto questo.
> 
> Che l'amore non basti io l'ho imparato a casa mia.
> I miei genitori si sono lasciati 13 anni fa (dopo 25 di matrimonio) e non perchè non si amavano più.
> ...


 certo che è triste, però.
faccio fatica a capire


----------



## Sid (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che è triste, però.
> faccio fatica a capire


nel loro caso la causa della separazione era lo stile di vita completamente diverso l'uno dall'altro. 
Mio papà risentiva molto del peso delle responsabilità, ancora adesso non è in grado di sopportare lo stress; perciò viveva come se avesse avuto vent'anni (amici, cene, soldi sperperati nelle cose più inutili) e nessuna famiglia.
Tutto gravava su mia madre, che ad un certo punto - non intendendo affatto separarsi - ha provato a metterlo alle strette, perchè capisse cosa vuol dire restare da solo.
Mio padre non pensava che lei avrebbe avuto il coraggio di andarsene e in ogni caso non aveva intenzione di lasciarle credere che aveva tanto potere su di lui. Perciò ha continuato come prima.
A quel punto lei si è resa conto che lui non sarebbe mai cambiato e ha deciso di separarsi.
Quando c'è stata l'udienza di separazione mio padre non si è presentato.
Quando c'è stata l'udienza di divorzio si è presentato, senza avvocato, solo per dire al giudice - piangendo - che amava ancora mia madre e non intendeva fare nulla per agevolarla nel divorzio.
Dal canto suo mia madre si è dovuta rivolgere ad uno specialista per superare il dolore conseguente a questa decisione che, salvo mio padre, tutti vedevamo come l'unica possibile.
Ora entrambi vivono come vogliono (nel senso che è quello che ciascuno voleva) e si tratta di due vite assolutamente distanti anni luce l'una dall'altra.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> nel loro caso la causa della separazione era lo stile di vita completamente diverso l'uno dall'altro.
> Mio papà risentiva molto del peso delle responsabilità, ancora adesso non è in grado di sopportare lo stress; perciò viveva come se avesse avuto vent'anni (amici, cene, soldi sperperati nelle cose più inutili) e nessuna famiglia.
> Tutto gravava su mia madre, che ad un certo punto - non intendendo affatto separarsi - ha provato a metterlo alle strette, perchè capisse cosa vuol dire restare da solo.
> Mio padre non pensava che lei avrebbe avuto il coraggio di andarsene e in ogni caso non aveva intenzione di lasciarle credere che aveva tanto potere su di lui. Perciò ha continuato come prima.
> ...


 che grande peccato, una cosa è sicura però: sei figlia dell'amore , il loro grande trait d'union


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> nel loro caso la causa della separazione era lo stile di vita completamente diverso l'uno dall'altro.
> Mio papà risentiva molto del peso delle responsabilità, ancora adesso non è in grado di sopportare lo stress; perciò viveva come se avesse avuto vent'anni (amici, cene, soldi sperperati nelle cose più inutili) e nessuna famiglia.
> Tutto gravava su mia madre, che ad un certo punto - non intendendo affatto separarsi - ha provato a metterlo alle strette, perchè capisse cosa vuol dire restare da solo.
> Mio padre non pensava che lei avrebbe avuto il coraggio di andarsene e in ogni caso non aveva intenzione di lasciarle credere che aveva tanto potere su di lui. Perciò ha continuato come prima.
> ...


che tristezza! anche io fatico molto a leggere di separazioni dopo così tanti anni insieme ma ultimamente ne sento spesso.
Mi dispiace sid, davvero, perchè un prezzo molto caro l'hai pagato e lo paghi anche tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto in parte
> è vero che si supera attraverso un atto di volontà individuale
> ma cosa supporta quest'atto?
> cosa consente di superare il dolore, l'orgoglio ferito, la ferita dell'autostima?
> ...


 Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> provo a spiegarmi
> 
> è la stessa ottica del gioco di squadra
> perchè funzioni ognuno deve fornire il suo apporto con le sue specificità
> ...


 Esempio perfetto.
Ma chiaramente il portiere non è un attaccante. Ognuno resta se stesso e se l'insieme funziona è perché tutti danno il meglio di sè rispettando la propria natura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Che bel thread!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto in parte
> è vero che si supera attraverso un atto di volontà individuale
> ma cosa supporta quest'atto?
> cosa consente di superare il dolore, l'orgoglio ferito, la ferita dell'autostima?
> ...


Ma dov'è quest'amore, concretamente?

Devono esserci delle tracce tangibili, visibili, altrimenti è una favoletta che ci raccontiamo.
Se quest'amore deve essere efficace non può essere solo dentro di noi, non è sufficiente.
Deve esprimersi in tanti atti concreti che solo con la *volontà* si riesce a compiere.
Perchè  penso che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio ( o 15, venti, quel che è)
non si rinuncia volentieri a qualcosa in favore dell'altro o non si fa volentieri qualcosa per accontentarlo ( secondo le esemplificazioni fatte in questo 3d: serata a teatro, partita di calcio, ikea o altro....): piuttosto  ci si accorda per fare liberamente quel che piace di più, mantenendo gli spazi comuni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dov'è quest'amore, concretamente?
> 
> Devono esserci delle tracce tangibili, visibili, altrimenti è una favoletta che ci raccontiamo.
> Se quest'amore deve essere efficace non può essere solo dentro di noi, non è sufficiente.
> ...


 Sei certa?
Perfino mio marito faceva cose con me.
Non quante io avrei voluto e facevo con lui, ma tante ...eppure.
Se no che cosa vuol dire stare insieme?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si tratta di maschera , la maschera presuppone un nascondere ed è negativo.
> Cerco di smussare, di correggere un po' i lati di me che non ti vanno senza violentarmi o cancellarmi.
> Se lo faccio per compiacerti , perdendo la mia personalità faccio un errore.
> se lo faccio per amore, senza considerarlo un sacrificio è un gesto d'amore che mi /ci arricchisce non impoverisce.* Dovrebbe venire naturale, non forzato*. La vita insieme è ovvio che non permetta di mantenere la libertà e le abitudini di quando eravamo da soli. Però porta tante cose positive che dovrebbero contro bilanciare le eventuali carenze. Non sopporto le coppie che fanno tutto assieme, che devono uscire insieme per forza, le donne che spaccano le palle per andare all'ikea o l'uomo che deve per forza essere accompagnato. Però se so che a te fa piacere andare con me in qualche posto , anche se non mi fa impazzire l'idea lo faccio perché ti amo e renderti contento ne è una dimostrazione. Certo se diventa un obbligo no.
> ...


Dopo tot anni diventa automatico, che è diverso da  naturale: non lo fai più per compiacere, ma non riesci più a farlo senza considerarlo un  non sacrificio. Lo fai perchè sai che così non litigherai, che tutto andrà liscio, che lui/ lei sarà contento. Questo non lo chiamo amore, lo definirei semplificarsi la vita, obiettivo che a una certa età diventa imprescindibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei certa?
> Perfino mio marito faceva cose con me.
> Non quante io avrei voluto e facevo con lui, ma tante ...eppure.
> Se no che cosa vuol dire stare insieme?


Sì, anch'io faccio molte cose con mio marito.
Facciamo moltissime cose insieme. In un certo periodo andavamo a camminare insieme quasi tutti i giorni, ad esempio, e molti ci invidiavano.

Io ho investito molto nella mia coppia. Molto tempo e molte energie.
Però adesso, se devo rinunciare a qualcosa su sua richiesta mi accorgo che la faccenda mi pesa: magari lo faccio comunque, perchè mi rendo conto che la coppia funziona anche grazie a queste rinunce, ma non ne sono molto contenta. 
All'inizio del nostro rapporto invece lo facevo volentieri, naturalmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dopo tot anni diventa automatico, che è diverso da naturale: non lo fai più per compiacere, ma non riesci più a farlo senza considerarlo un non sacrificio. Lo fai perchè sai che così non litigherai, che tutto andrà liscio, che lui/ lei sarà contento. Questo non lo chiamo amore, lo definirei semplificarsi la vita, obiettivo che a una certa età diventa imprescindibile.


 Ma scusa se ti sei sposata/o una pesona che, che so, ama il jazz e tu non ci capisci nulla, mi pare normale che tu voglia capire cosa piace all'altro e "sentire" come sente lui. Vale per tutto. Poi finisce per piacerti il jazz e non è la spinta iniziale, ma neppure un sacrificio e neanche un adattarsi per quieto vivere.
Certo poi ci saranno sfere d'interesse autonome, ma narginali.
Se invece si sta con una persona che fondamentalmente non ci piace (o di cui ci si è disamorati o che sentiamo ostile perché ci siamo interessati di altri/o o perché l'ha fatto lei) è natirale che ci disturberà la musica che ascolta o il profumo che usa o la passione per i francobolli.
Ma non mi pare inevitabile ...nonostante la mia vicenda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, anch'io faccio molte cose con mio marito.
> Facciamo moltissime cose insieme. In un certo periodo andavamo a camminare insieme quasi tutti i giorni, ad esempio, e molti ci invidiavano.
> 
> Io ho investito molto nella mia coppia. Molto tempo e molte energie.
> ...


 E allora non lo ami.
Puoi anche decidere che è comunque un rapporto sufficiente per te o per voi per tutta una serie di considerazioni, ma amore è volato via.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma scusa se ti sei sposata/o una *pesona che, che so, ama il jazz e tu non ci capisci nulla, mi pare normale che tu voglia capire cosa piace all'altro e "sentire" come sente lui.* Vale per tutto. Poi finisce per piacerti il jazz e non è la spinta iniziale, ma neppure un sacrificio e neanche un adattarsi per quieto vivere.
> Certo poi ci saranno sfere d'interesse autonome, ma narginali.
> Se invece si sta con una persona che fondamentalmente non ci piace (o di cui ci si è disamorati o che sentiamo ostile perché ci siamo interessati di altri/o o perché l'ha fatto lei) è natirale che ci disturberà la musica che ascolta o il profumo che usa o la passione per i francobolli.
> Ma non mi pare inevitabile ...nonostante la mia vicenda.


L'empatia che descrivi è assoluta. Può anche succedere che il jazz uno lo detesti e non ce la fa proprio. Pur amando l'altra persona.
(E' un esempio)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, anch'io faccio molte cose con mio marito.
> Facciamo moltissime cose insieme. In un certo periodo andavamo a camminare insieme quasi tutti i giorni, ad esempio, e molti ci invidiavano.
> 
> Io ho investito molto nella mia coppia. Molto tempo e molte energie.
> ...


Credo che sia normale. 
Io ho notato la differenza con l'arrivo dei figli. Prima anche se qualche volta non avevo voglia di fare una cosa e sapevo che a lui piaceva farla lo accompagnavo senza troppi sacrifici tanto poi riuscivo a ritagliarmi dello spazio mio. Adesso con i figli il tempo libero è diminuito notevolemente e  mi accorgo che nell'unico pomeriggio libero se faccio qualcosa che piace a lui significa automaticamente dover rinunciare a qualcosa per me. Lo faccio comunque ma mi pesa di più.
Non c'entra secondo me il meno amore.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'empatia che descrivi è assoluta. Può anche succedere che il jazz uno lo detesti e non ce la fa proprio. Pur amando l'altra persona.
> (E' un esempio)


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia normale.
> Io ho notato la differenza con l'arrivo dei figli. Prima anche se qualche volta non avevo voglia di fare una cosa e sapevo che a lui piaceva farla lo accompagnavo senza troppi sacrifici tanto poi riuscivo a ritagliarmi dello spazio mio. Adesso con i figli il tempo libero è diminuito notevolemente e  mi accorgo che nell'unico pomeriggio libero se faccio qualcosa che piace a lui significa automaticamente dover rinunciare a qualcosa per me. Lo faccio comunque ma mi pesa di più.
> Non c'entra secondo me il meno amore.


Sono d'accordo sul discorso dei figli, ma non saprei dirti se c'entra l'amore.
Sono cresciuta pensando che nel matrimonio io mi sarei dedicata al mio futuro marito con gioia  e che anche dopo anni l'amore avrebbe reso leggero qualsiasi sacrificio. Ma ora mi accorgo che non è così. Ci sono cose che faccio con piacere e altre no, ma non parlo di musica o sport o hobby vari. Io penso che sia inevitabile che il tempo porti a questo.
O magari io sono un'essere individualista che alla fine non avrebbe dovuto contrarre matrimonio.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul discorso dei figli, ma non saprei dirti se c'entra l'amore.
> Sono cresciuta pensando che nel matrimonio io mi sarei dedicata al mio futuro marito con gioia e che anche dopo anni l'amore avrebbe reso leggero qualsiasi sacrificio. Ma ora mi accorgo che non è così. Ci sono cose che faccio con piacere e altre no, ma non parlo di musica o sport o hobby vari. *Io penso che sia inevitabile che il tempo porti a questo.*
> *O magari io sono un'essere individualista che alla fine non avrebbe dovuto contrarre matrimonio*.


Io credo la prima ipotesi. Il tempo porta a questo. Spesso si cambia e cambiano anche gli interessi e io non credo sia necessario sempre fare tutto insieme per essere felici. Forse è giusto avere il nostro piccolo orticello da coltivare soli. Credo sia fondamentale ritagliarsi degli spazi e se il tempo manca a volte diventa pesante farne a meno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'empatia che descrivi è assoluta. Può anche succedere che il jazz uno lo detesti e non ce la fa proprio. Pur amando l'altra persona.
> (E' un esempio)


 Per me è impossibile.
Non si tratta di mangiare un cibo che trovi ripugnante si tratta di di accogliere l'altro intero.
Poi non pretendo reciprocità (e questo è il mio grande errore) infatti ho accettato che venisse con me a veder mostre solo all'inizio e che poi si rifiutasse..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia normale.
> Io ho notato la differenza con l'arrivo dei figli. Prima anche se qualche volta non avevo voglia di fare una cosa e sapevo che a lui piaceva farla lo accompagnavo senza troppi sacrifici tanto poi riuscivo a ritagliarmi dello spazio mio. Adesso con i figli il tempo libero è diminuito notevolemente e mi accorgo che nell'unico pomeriggio libero se faccio qualcosa che piace a lui significa automaticamente dover rinunciare a qualcosa per me. Lo faccio comunque ma mi pesa di più.
> Non c'entra secondo me il meno amore.


 Un conto se si tratta del brico o shopping ...un conto arrivare a non condividere nulla.
Attenzione!
Non bisogna accettare che accada.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è impossibile.
> Non si tratta di mangiare un cibo che trovi ripugnante si tratta di di accogliere l'altro intero.
> *Poi non pretendo reciprocità* (e questo è il mio grande errore) infatti ho accettato che venisse con me a veder mostre solo all'inizio e che poi si rifiutasse..


In tal caso, no problem.


----------



## Micia (11 Settembre 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è impossibile.
> Non si tratta di mangiare un cibo che trovi ripugnante si tratta di di accogliere l'altro intero.
> Poi non pretendo reciprocità (e questo è il mio grande errore) infatti ho accettato che venisse con me a veder mostre solo all'inizio e che poi si rifiutasse..


ieri non la pretendevi, ma oggi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul discorso dei figli, ma non saprei dirti se c'entra l'amore.
> Sono cresciuta pensando che nel matrimonio io mi sarei dedicata al mio futuro marito con gioia  e che anche dopo anni l'amore avrebbe reso leggero qualsiasi sacrificio. Ma ora mi accorgo che non è così. Ci sono cose che faccio con piacere e altre no, ma non parlo di musica o sport o hobby vari. Io penso che sia inevitabile che il tempo porti a questo.
> O magari io sono un'essere individualista che alla fine non avrebbe dovuto contrarre matrimonio.


Ho letto con estremo interesse i tuoi ultimi post su questo 3d, perchè mai ho trovato un'esemplificazione alle mie teorie così schietta e sincera in una donna. Conosco molto bene il tuo, "il nostro", individualismo. Non so come ringraziarti per avermi mostrato quanto sia stata fallace e poco remunerativa la teoria dei bisogni, ne convengo, si apre la strada a insulse aspettative che puntualmente verranno deluse. Non mi permetto di giudicare o sindacare se ami o meno tuo marito. Quello che mi pare evidente per entrambe, sia io, sia te, quell' "amore" ci è stato precluso. E lo sai benissimo perchè. Vero contessina?
Quando quelli come noi si guardano allo specchio o dentro di loro, sanno di essere delle monadi. Partono dall'idea che tanto non ci sarà mai sulla terra una persona che la vede in questo modo così particolareggiato. All' "amore" mia cara, abbiamo sostituito il buon senso, la praticità, perchè no l'interesse, preferiamo andar d'accordo che essere amati e considerati.
Almeno siamo sinceri. Ma da quello che si legge qui dentro, noi, sia io che te, non sapremo MAI cosa è significato, o significa, amare in un certo modo, così esclusivo e totalizzante, da far si che due esseri si fondino uno nell'altro, ma al tempo stesso ci siamo evitati rigorosamente una montagna di sofferenze, per cui abbiamo assolutamente deciso che non vale la pena patire.
A buon intenditore poche parole.
Credimi bisognava far così e così è stato fatto.

Papale papale, ad un certo punto, diventa irrilevante che uno ci ami o meno, diventa rilevante, che ci permetta di vivere come ci piace vivere. E se mia moglie mi ha concesso questo: è stata molto pratica, intelligente, furba e ci siamo evitati entrambi un mare di guai.

Pensiamo Contessina, a quelli che partono innamorati persi. Quelli che al ristorante mangiano tenendosi la mano.
Poi si sposano e vivono sotto quell'egida.
Dopo anni, non sanno più neanche loro come mai sono insieme, ma si sono resi così SCHIAVI l'uno dell'altra che non sanno più come lasciarsi.
Pensiamo Contessina a tutti quelli che RINUNCIANO alla loro vita, convinti che il loro sacrificio d'amore: vivere in funzione dell'altro sia la vera essenza dell'amore. Si annullano e perdono sè stessi. E per...per...per...niente. Alla fine della fiera un pugno di mosche.
Contessina tu sai bene, che dal primo giorno di un matrimonio una parte si costruisce e una si distrugge. Vero? Ecco perchè è importante di notte e nel segreto costruire quel palazzo.
Quel giorno che la casetta dei sogni crollerà, è importante avere il proprio palazzo dove rifugiarsi.

Vero uno può anche rinfacciare: COn tutto quello che ho fatto per te, tu mi hai ripagato a sto modo?
E l'altro può sempre dirti: Te l'ho forse chiesto?

Ma hai ragione, tante cose non le facciamo per amore, ma solo per semplificarci la vita. Perfetto!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto se si tratta del brico o shopping ...un conto arrivare a non condividere nulla.
> Attenzione!
> Non bisogna accettare che accada.


Scusa ma non mi sembra che Chiara dica di non condividere nulla...
Io condivido un sacco di cose con mio marito. MA me ne sono negate altre che all'inizio mi andava bene negarmi poi ho capito che non era giusto.
non sono cose così fondamentali, anzi direi banali, ma ripeto avendo poco tempo per me ogni tanto ho il bisogno di fare le cose che amo.
Il problema è che all'inizio uno ti segue, come dici tu per condividere queste cose. Poi ti accorgi che nè per te nè per lui è condividere ma è far contento un'altro.
Posso farti un esempio scemo scemo
Se vado al concerto del mio cantante preferito (lui non lo sopporta) e lui mi accampagna. Se per tutto il concerto io mi scateno e lui resta seduto non conosce una canzone e mi fa da accompagnatore, all'inizio andava bene adesso preferisco andarci con un'amica e sicuramente mi diverto di più. Quando torno evito anche di raccontarglielo tanto so che mi ascolterebbe solo per farmi un favore, che senso ha.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto con estremo interesse i tuoi ultimi post su questo 3d, perchè mai ho trovato un'esemplificazione alle mie teorie così schietta e sincera in una donna. Conosco molto bene il tuo, "il nostro", individualismo. Non so come ringraziarti per avermi mostrato quanto sia stata fallace e poco remunerativa la teoria dei bisogni, ne convengo, si apre la strada a insulse aspettative che puntualmente verranno deluse. Non mi permetto di giudicare o sindacare se ami o meno tuo marito. Quello che mi pare evidente per entrambe, sia io, sia te, quell' "amore" ci è stato precluso. E lo sai benissimo perchè. Vero contessina?
> Quando quelli come noi si guardano allo specchio o dentro di loro, sanno di essere delle monadi. Partono dall'idea che tanto non ci sarà mai sulla terra una persona che la vede in questo modo così particolareggiato. All' "amore" mia cara, abbiamo sostituito il buon senso, la praticità, perchè no l'interesse, preferiamo andar d'accordo che essere amati e considerati.
> Almeno siamo sinceri. Ma da quello che si legge qui dentro, noi, sia io che te, non sapremo MAI cosa è significato, o significa, amare in un certo modo, così esclusivo e totalizzante, da far si che due esseri si fondino uno nell'altro, ma al tempo stesso ci siamo evitati rigorosamente una montagna di sofferenze, per cui abbiamo assolutamente deciso che non vale la pena patire.
> A buon intenditore poche parole.
> ...


Io non so se esiste questo tipo d'amore. Credo che sia raro, rarissimo. In molti casi uno dei due modifica così tanto se stesso da dimenticarsi chi era. Accetta di buon grado di diventare quello che l'altro si aspetta da lui e alle fine ci crede così tanto che si è dimenticato che persona è.
Ho visto amiche trasformarsi, rinunciare alla propria identità, alle proprie passioni perchè il partner non accettava che vivessere alcuni momenti della vita da sole. Volevano l'esclusiva del loro tempo.
Qualcuna dura da anni, io ho visto la trasformazione e viste da fuori sono persone irriconoscibili e sicuramente non migliori.
Io non so se prima o poi apriranno gli occhi e sinceramente per il loro bene spero di no, la delusione sarebbe grande. Ma possiamo definire questo vivere in simbiosi, due cuori una capanna il vero amore? io non ne sono più così sicura, anzi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ieri non la pretendevi, ma oggi?


 Non la pretenderei ugualmente. Ma se non ci fosse ne trarrei le giuste conseguenze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma *non mi sembra che Chiara dica di non condividere nulla...*
> Io condivido un sacco di cose con mio marito. MA me ne sono negate altre che all'inizio mi andava bene negarmi poi ho capito che non era giusto.
> non sono cose così fondamentali, anzi direi banali, ma ripeto avendo poco tempo per me ogni tanto ho il bisogno di fare le cose che amo.
> Il problema è che all'inizio uno ti segue, come dici tu per condividere queste cose. Poi ti accorgi che nè per te nè per lui è condividere ma è far contento un'altro.
> ...


Io facevo un'osservazione generale. Non mi riferivo a Chiara che ha da poco scritto che condivide cose che io non credo condivisibili... 

Se avviene questo è perché non ti ama.
Bisogna prenderne atto.
Se ami una persona e ti dice che le è piaciuta una canzone o un film non rispondi "anche a me" o "a me no" come faresti con un conoscente al bar, ma vuoi entrare nel suo animo anche attraverso quella canzone e quel film.
Ma vale anche con un amico.
Tu sei per me una conoscenza, per ora, e se scrivi qui di un film o di una canzone o di un libro ti rispondo dicendo se condivido i tuoi gusti o no e a te interessa il giusto (molto poco), ti dà una piccola conferma o disconferma che qualcuno condivide i tuoi gusti.
Ma se, anche qui, solo un'amico/a mi dice che ha letto un libro bellissimo e ama un regista o ascolta un cantante mi interesso e cerco di capire cosa di quel libro, film o canzone esprima dell'amico/a.
Il fatto che mio marito liquidasse i film che mi piacevano con "non mi dice nulla" capisco ora che è stato più grave del tradimento e il primo passo per arrivarci, ma semplicemente perché non mi amava.


----------



## Micia (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non la pretenderei ugualmente. Ma se non ci fosse ne trarrei le giuste conseguenze.


ah ecco


----------



## cleo81 (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io facevo un'osservazione generale. Non mi riferivo a Chiara che ha da poco scritto che condivide cose che io non credo condivisibili...
> 
> *Se avviene questo è perché non ti ama.
> Bisogna prenderne atto.*
> ...


Scusami Persa, mi piace sempre leggerti e ti trovo una persona intelligente e comprensiva, anche se spesso non condivido le tue idee.
Ma ora proprio non riesco a tacere: come fai a dire che se la persona che ami non si interessa al tuo cantante preferito, o ad una mostra, o ad un qualsiasi tuo interesse non ti ama? 
Spero davvero tu non sia così categorica.

E se io ti dicessi che sei tu a non amarmi, perché io di venire ad un concerto di musica classica quando sono appassionato di musica metal è una tortura  micidiale? Perché io non posso andare a sentirmi la mia musica e tu  non puoi andare all'opera con una tua amica? 
Non ti amo io? Che ti lascio LIBERA di scegliere?
O non mi ami tu? Che mi costringi moralmente ad accompagnarti oppure mi tieni il muso?

Dai, la vita non è un film rosa.


----------



## cleo81 (11 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando quelli come noi si guardano allo specchio o dentro di loro, sanno di essere delle monadi. Partono dall'idea che tanto non ci sarà mai sulla terra una persona che la vede in questo modo così particolareggiato. All' "amore" mia cara, abbiamo sostituito il buon senso, la praticità, perchè no l'interesse, preferiamo andar d'accordo che essere amati e considerati.
> Almeno siamo sinceri. Ma da quello che si legge qui dentro, noi, sia io che te, non sapremo MAI cosa è significato, o significa, amare in un certo modo, così esclusivo e totalizzante, da far si che due esseri si fondino uno nell'altro, ma al tempo stesso ci siamo evitati rigorosamente una montagna di sofferenze, per cui abbiamo assolutamente deciso che non vale la pena patire.
> A buon intenditore poche parole.
> Credimi bisognava far così e così è stato fatto.
> ...




Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io facevo un'osservazione generale. Non mi riferivo a Chiara che ha da poco scritto che condivide cose che io non credo condivisibili...
> 
> Se avviene questo è perché non ti ama.
> Bisogna prenderne atto.
> ...


Scusa un secondo ma dire che mio marito non mi ama perchè non ama gli stessi concerti che amo io è assurdo.
Ognuno ha i suoi gusti. Io adoro Antonacci ha scritto canzoni che a me dicono molto. In macchina lui le ascolta con me, non gli piacciono capisce perchè piacciono a me ma non è che può venire ad un concerto e far finta di entusiasmarsi. Se sono sola e non trovo compagnia mi accompagna lui piuttosto che farmelo saltare perchè sa che ci tengo ma altrimenti è ben felice di vedermi andare con qualcun altro
Ti faccio un altro esempio più scemo ancora. Io adoro il calcio, mi piace da morire andare allo stadio mio marito no. al massimo guarda la nazionale in tv. Se mi regalano due biglietti vado allo stadio porto mio figlio e so che è più contento anche lui che può stare a casa e non sorbirsi la moglie che fa commenti sulla partita con degli sconosciuti. Per altro tifiamo due squadre diverse....che faccio mi separo?!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Scusami Persa, mi piace sempre leggerti e ti trovo una persona intelligente e comprensiva, anche se spesso non condivido le tue idee.
> Ma ora proprio non riesco a tacere: come fai a dire che se la persona che ami non si interessa al tuo cantante preferito, o ad una mostra, o ad un qualsiasi tuo interesse non ti ama?
> Spero davvero tu non sia così categorica.
> 
> ...


 
Quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Scusami Persa, mi piace sempre leggerti e ti trovo una persona intelligente e comprensiva, anche se spesso non condivido le tue idee.
> Ma ora proprio non riesco a tacere: come fai a dire che se la persona che ami non si interessa al tuo cantante preferito, o ad una mostra, o ad un qualsiasi tuo interesse non ti ama?
> Spero davvero tu non sia così categorica.
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di assimilare i gusti dell'altro, ma di interessarsi all'altro.
Ti faccio un esempio che sembra che non c'entri nulla.
E' noto che io faccio la maestra. Beh ogni "annata" vede i cartoni che trasmettano in quel periodo, ha i suoi pupazzi, le sue figurine... Io mi interesso e guardo alcune puntate dei cartoni o dei telefilm che guardano per capirli. Perché? Perché mi interessano i bambini e voglio capire cosa piace a loro di quelle cose.
E se amo non ascolto il cd che ama chi amo? Non voglio sapere perché gli piace e cosa rappresenta per lui?
Parlo delle passioni dell'altro non di condividere tutto.
Se mi innamorassi di un karateka vorrei sapere tutto di quella disciplina di cui ora non mi frega nulla, per conoscerlo, per capirlo, per amarlo. Questo non significa che dovrei fare anch'io quella disciplina che trovo lontana dal mio carattere.
Si capisce meglio adesso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa un secondo ma dire che mio marito non mi ama perchè non ama gli stessi concerti che amo io è assurdo.
> Ognuno ha i suoi gusti. Io adoro Antonacci ha scritto canzoni che a me dicono molto. In macchina lui le ascolta con me, non gli piacciono capisce perchè piacciono a me ma non è che può venire ad un concerto e far finta di entusiasmarsi. Se sono sola e non trovo compagnia mi accompagna lui piuttosto che farmelo saltare perchè sa che ci tengo ma altrimenti è ben felice di vedermi andare con qualcun altro
> Ti faccio un altro esempio più scemo ancora. Io adoro il calcio, mi piace da morire andare allo stadio mio marito no. al massimo guarda la nazionale in tv. Se mi regalano due biglietti vado allo stadio porto mio figlio e so che è più contento anche lui che può stare a casa e non sorbirsi la moglie che fa commenti sulla partita con degli sconosciuti. Per altro tifiamo due squadre diverse....che faccio mi separo?!!!


 Fai quel che credi giusto, ovvio.
Il mio è un discorso generale che è nato anche dalla mia esperienza.
Io non avevo queste condivisioni e sono convinta che fosse sbagliato.
Se io amo, amo quello che ama chi io amo.
Era un segno negativo che non gli fregasse nulla di Guere Stellari. Infatti con i figli scherziamo e diciamo che vedere tutta la saga è "la prova d'amore".


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai quel che credi giusto, ovvio.
> Il mio è un discorso generale che è nato anche dalla mia esperienza.
> Io non avevo queste condivisioni e sono convinta che fosse sbagliato.
> Se io amo, amo quello che ama chi io amo.
> Era un segno negativo che non gli fregasse nulla di Guere Stellari. Infatti con i figli scherziamo e diciamo che vedere tutta la saga è "la prova d'amore".


non non sono proprio d'accordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si tratta di assimilare i gusti dell'altro, ma di interessarsi all'altro.
> Ti faccio un esempio che sembra che non c'entri nulla.
> E' noto che io faccio la maestra. Beh ogni "annata" vede i cartoni che trasmettano in quel periodo, ha i suoi pupazzi, le sue figurine... Io mi interesso e guardo alcune puntate dei cartoni o dei telefilm che guardano per capirli. Perché? Perché mi interessano i bambini e voglio capire cosa piace a loro di quelle cose.
> *E se amo non ascolto il cd che ama chi amo? Non voglio sapere perché gli piace e cosa rappresenta per lui*?
> ...


Certo, questo è giusto.
L'ho fatto anch'io e lo faccio tutt'ora.
Io mi sono addirittura interessata molto al suo lavoro dandogli suggerimenti per migliorarlo e per aumentare la produttività della sua ditta.

Per questo *ci* considero coppia, con basi solide, come penso sia nel caso di Farfalla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto con estremo interesse i tuoi ultimi post su questo 3d, perchè mai ho trovato un'esemplificazione alle mie teorie così schietta e sincera in una donna. Conosco molto bene il tuo, "il nostro", individualismo. Non so come ringraziarti per avermi mostrato quanto sia stata fallace e poco remunerativa la teoria dei bisogni, ne convengo, si apre la strada a insulse aspettative che puntualmente verranno deluse. Non mi permetto di giudicare o sindacare se ami o meno tuo marito. Quello che mi pare evidente per entrambe, sia io, sia te, quell' "amore" ci è stato precluso. E lo sai benissimo perchè. Vero contessina?
> Quando quelli come noi si guardano allo specchio o dentro di loro, sanno di essere delle monadi. Partono dall'idea che tanto non ci sarà mai sulla terra una persona che la vede in questo modo così particolareggiato. All' "amore" mia cara, abbiamo sostituito il buon senso, la praticità, perchè no l'interesse, preferiamo andar d'accordo che essere amati e considerati.
> Almeno siamo sinceri. *Ma da quello che si legge qui dentro, noi, sia io che te, non sapremo MAI cosa è significato, o significa, amare in un certo modo, così esclusivo e totalizzante, da far si che due esseri si fondino uno nell'altro*, ma al tempo stesso ci siamo evitati rigorosamente una montagna di sofferenze, per cui abbiamo assolutamente deciso che non vale la pena patire.
> A buon intenditore poche parole.
> ...


Sì, in effetti mi rendo conto anch'io di questo. 
L'amore totalizzante di cui parli per me è...* troppo amore*, mi si passi l'espressione: non riesco a provarlo e non vorrei che qualcuno lo provasse per me. Evidentemente è un mio limite, è una linea che non riesco a oltrepassare. Cavolacci, magari è l'età !
Ma è indubbio che ci si risparmino certe sofferenze, parlo per l'esperienza che ho fino ad oggi...domani si sa mai cosa può capitare.

Però è strano come poi io soffra, e non poco, per le altre persone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti mi rendo conto anch'io di questo.
> *L'amore totalizzante di cui parli per me è... troppo amore, mi si passi l'espressione: non riesco a provarlo e non vorrei che qualcuno lo provasse per me*. Evidentemente è un mio limite, è una linea che non riesco a oltrepassare. Cavolacci, magari è l'età !
> *Ma è indubbio che ci si risparmino certe sofferenze*, parlo per l'esperienza che ho fino ad oggi...domani si sa mai cosa può capitare.
> 
> Però è strano come poi io soffra, e non poco, per le altre persone.


Ti sei spiegata da sola.

Ma non credere che quell'amore lì lo provino in tanti.
Comunque ogni relazione è un rischio e non è detto che sia commisurato all'investimento.
Si può soffrire da cani anche partendo da basso investimento e avendo medie o basse aspettative. Basta che quelle aspettative vengano deluse. Non c'è garanzia che perché sono minime ci siano.
Quello che è certo che se non si investe non si potrà neanche correre il rischio di vincere...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti mi rendo conto anch'io di questo.
> L'amore totalizzante di cui parli per me è...* troppo amore*, mi si passi l'espressione: non riesco a provarlo e non vorrei che qualcuno lo provasse per me. Evidentemente è un mio limite, è una linea che non riesco a oltrepassare. Cavolacci, magari è l'età !
> Ma è indubbio che ci si risparmino certe sofferenze, parlo per l'esperienza che ho fino ad oggi...domani si sa mai cosa può capitare.
> 
> Però è strano come poi io soffra, e non poco, per le altre persone.


No Contessina.
A quelli come noi non è concesso provare quell'amore.
Ci sentiremmo immediatamente stupidi, schiavi di qualcosa, e dipendenti da qualcosa. Tu sai benissimo che per noi autonomia e indipendenza è prioritario.
Sulla sofferenza sai che è la cifra di quella "sensibilità".
L'unica strategia resta sempre quella che ti dissi: "Prendere ogni distanza da chi ci fa soffrire con i propri guai!".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Contessina.
> A quelli come noi non è concesso provare quell'amore.
> Ci sentiremmo immediatamente stupidi, schiavi di qualcosa, e dipendenti da qualcosa. Tu sai benissimo che per noi autonomia e indipendenza è prioritario.
> Sulla sofferenza sai che è la cifra di quella "sensibilità".
> L'unica strategia resta sempre quella che ti dissi: "Prendere ogni distanza da chi ci fa soffrire con i propri guai!".


E' un duro scontro tra l'individualità, l'autonomia, l'indipendenza e il sacrificio che l'amore richiede....
allora mi domando: ma l'amore per essere compiuto, deve per forza passare attraverso il sacrificio di sè?
Non dovrebbe essere un'energia ( o in qualsiasi altro modo la si voglia chiamare) che ci pervade di benessere?


----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' un duro scontro tra l'individualità, l'autonomia, l'indipendenza e il sacrificio che l'amore richiede....
> allora mi domando: ma l'amore per essere compiuto, deve per forza passare attraverso il sacrificio di sè?
> *Non dovrebbe essere un'energia* ( o in qualsiasi altro modo la si voglia chiamare) che ci pervade di benessere?


Infatti l'amore e forza, una forza in piu'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' un duro scontro tra l'individualità, l'autonomia, l'indipendenza e il sacrificio che l'amore richiede....
> allora mi domando: ma l'amore per essere compiuto, deve per forza passare attraverso il sacrificio di sè?
> Non dovrebbe essere un'energia ( o in qualsiasi altro modo la si voglia chiamare) che ci pervade di benessere?


Perché sacrificio?
Se è sacrificio nel senso di far qualcosa di sacro sì e da lì viene energia, euforia, esaltazione, valorizzazione delle singolarità nella coppia.
Se è sacrificio nel senso di essere l'animale sacrificale sull'altare della coppia dove uno o entrambi perdono le loro individualità certamente no.
Ma che amore sarebbe?!


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si tratta di assimilare i gusti dell'altro, ma di interessarsi all'altro.
> Ti faccio un esempio che sembra che non c'entri nulla.
> E' noto che io faccio la maestra. Beh ogni "annata" vede i cartoni che trasmettano in quel periodo, ha i suoi pupazzi, le sue figurine... Io mi interesso e guardo alcune puntate dei cartoni o dei telefilm che guardano per capirli. Perché? Perché mi interessano i bambini e voglio capire cosa piace a loro di quelle cose.
> E se amo non ascolto il cd che ama chi amo? Non voglio sapere perché gli piace e cosa rappresenta per lui?
> ...


 
SI.sorridevo quando leggevo, è proprio amore quando succede cosi.


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dopo tot anni diventa automatico, che è diverso da  naturale: non lo fai più per compiacere, ma non riesci più a farlo senza considerarlo un  non sacrificio. Lo fai perchè sai che così non litigherai, che tutto andrà liscio, che lui/ lei sarà contento. Questo non lo chiamo amore, lo definirei semplificarsi la vita, obiettivo che a una certa età diventa imprescindibile.


fai bene a non chiamarlo amore perchè non lo è.
la vita non è semplice mai, a nessun'età-
Poi fate vobis


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sacrificio?
> Se è sacrificio nel senso di far qualcosa di sacro sì e da lì viene energia, euforia, esaltazione, valorizzazione delle singolarità nella coppia.
> Se è sacrificio nel senso di essere l'animale sacrificale sull'altare della coppia dove uno o entrambi perdono le loro individualità certamente no.
> Ma che amore sarebbe?!


Mi dispiace: io ho trovato solo freni, ostacoli, briglie, rallentamenti, ecc..ecc...ecc...
Quell'amore di cui si parla, io non l'ho mai conosciuto.
Penso di averlo provato, ma ne ho solo tastato l'inutilità, l'inefficacia, l'inefficenza.
Non sono più un adolescente.
Non credo più a certe forme di amore.
Magari avessi sentito su di me un amore che fosse a prescindere. 
Ma ovvio, se io non l'ho conosciuto non posso dire che non esista. 
Chissà, nel futuro, mai porre limiti alla provvidenza no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' un duro scontro tra l'individualità, l'autonomia, l'indipendenza e il sacrificio che l'amore richiede....
> allora mi domando: ma l'amore per essere compiuto, deve per forza passare attraverso il sacrificio di sè?
> Non dovrebbe essere un'energia ( o in qualsiasi altro modo la si voglia chiamare) che ci pervade di benessere?


Quello è l' amore come passione.
Non penso sia prerogativa di tanto amore coniugale.
Nell'amore coniugale, forse, quell'energia c'è a stadio iniziale, come sappiamo per mandare in orbita un razzo ce ne vuole una montagna. Forse quell'energia serve per sradicare una forza di gravità egoismo io, per portarti nella dimensione del tu, poi si tratta di mantenere l'orbita. E qui, (IMHO) se non ci sono fortissime motivazioni, dopo un po' tutto va a puttane.
Parti stirando le camicie, sognando perchè sono le sue camicie, e finisci a farlo sbottando e rimproverandolo perchè consuma troppe camicie.
Alla fine il benessere sommo è: quieto vivere.
Nell'amore come passione le aspettative sono immense, la delusione sempre dietro l'angolo, i conflitti enormi.

Ne vale la pena?


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...


a volte ho la sensazione cara maria che si perdoni, benchè preferirei accettazione , piu' laico e mi suona meglio,  perchè in realtà sentiamo il bisogno di essere accettati nuovamente dall'altro che temporaneamente ci ha esclusi.a questo ho pensato dopo aver letto coloro che mi hanno preceduta e anche a me stessa. enon solo nelle relazioni d'amore, ma in quelle amicali.
lui in questo caso, ritorna perchè ha bisogno di noi, e noi a nostra volta di loro.

puo' essere pericoloso se questo comportamento tra idue non si esaurisce ad un episodio. pericoloso perchè significherebbbe una totale dipendenza verso il riconoscimento dell'altro..tante donne ,soprattutto, continuano per una vita intera a ritenere unico e insostituibile quello che loro ritengono "faro" del proprio percorso individuale. ma non credo che sia il tuo caso cara maria. 

datevi del tempo, un tempo di occasioni per recuperare l'esclusività che credevi perduta. un abbraccio cara.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Contessina.
> A quelli come noi non è concesso provare quell'amore.
> Ci sentiremmo immediatamente stupidi, schiavi di qualcosa, e dipendenti da qualcosa. Tu sai benissimo che per noi autonomia e indipendenza è prioritario.
> Sulla sofferenza sai che è la cifra di quella "sensibilità".
> L'unica strategia resta sempre quella che ti dissi: "Prendere ogni distanza da chi ci fa soffrire con i propri guai!".





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' un duro scontro tra l'individualità, l'autonomia, l'indipendenza e il sacrificio che l'amore richiede....
> allora mi domando: ma l'amore per essere compiuto, deve per forza passare attraverso il sacrificio di sè?
> Non dovrebbe essere un'energia ( o in qualsiasi altro modo la si voglia chiamare) che ci pervade di benessere?


 
Miei cari amici
di fronte ad asserzioni e dubbi come questi mi trovo spesso incerto se intervenire o meno, in quanto le mie parole protrebbero apparire quelle di un presuntuoso.
Non voglio esserlo, non vorrei apparirlo, ma tant'è.
Ebbi già più volte l'occasione di parlare di queste cose, ma so che è difficile accettare le semplificazioni estreme: è molto fastidioso scoprire di non avere vie d'uscita.
I dubbi, miei cari, certe visioni estreme, non derivano altro che da un "trucco" antico come l'uomo legato alla limitatezza della lingua ed ai mille e mille trucchi che la semantica concede.
Eppure è tanto semplice: dalla notte dei tempi, a fine puramente ed esclusivamente strumentale, la parola "amore" è stata utilizzata prevalentemente per definire ciò che "amore" non è. Da qui l'incomprensione, la confusione, il disorientamento allorchè ci si trova di fronte ad assurde contraddizioni ed alle loro spesso tragiche conseguenze. Secoli e secoli ci hanno visti parlare di "amore" riferendoci a puri e semplici atti istintivi, animali, semplici, meccanici, densi il più delle volte di quell'immancabile egoismo che ci ha permesso, lui solo forse, di sopravvivere come razza, malgrado noi stessi, malgrado la nostra natura così diversa, almeno in apparenza, dal resto del mondo.
Enormi e bellissimi castelli sono stati costruiti sulla sabbia di menzogne piccole e grandi, di egoismi consapevoli o meramente istintivi, e tutto per nascondere quanto non vogliamo ammettere: siamo molto meno "umani" di quanto pretenderemmo di essere.
Lo so, è molto antipatico sentirsi ripetere la mia solita solfa: _"l'amore di coppia non esiste"_, ma fin'ora nessuno l'ha confutata. Chi ci ha tentato ha portato avanti un sacco di questioni particolari, esempi altisonanti, discorsi a volte esteticamente bellissimi, ma sempre appoggiati su presupposti instabili, su quella sabbia fatta di "non guardare", di "non dire", di "non ammettere", di "ma" e di "se".
La "coppia", ragazzi miei, in quanto tale nasce solo ed esclusivamente a fini riproduttivi e di sopravvivenza, in quanto non avrebbe alcun'altra ragione che non sia giustificata da tutta una serie di "complessità" e particolarità che solo successivamente possono essere aggiunte.
Certo è possibile amare il proprio partner, ma nel momento in cui questo amore diventa esclusivo..... cessa di essere amore.
L'"amore" è sacrificio, si, mia cara Chiara. L'amore non può essere altro che sarificio, in quanto esso è esclusivamente "dare" E bada bene: non è "dare" come avviene in certe storie d'amore dove uno dei due sacrifica sè stesso offrendosi al disprezzo dell'amata/o, dove rinuncia pure alla propria dignità pur di soddisfare ogni pretesa dell'oggetto della propria passione. Quella è una forma perversa di egoismo, un modo per pretendere un diritto su qualcuno, pur al costo di tutto sè stesso.
L'amore vero, quello assoluto, non può essere "particolare". Se l'amore si concentra su un soggetto o su una parte limitata di qualcosa, non è più amore, ma solo egoismo.
Lo so, il discorso pare così lontano dalla vita di tutti i giorni, pare così sospeso per aria: un'astrazione filosofica che con la realtà poco ha a che vedere, eppure se di fronte ai nostri dubbi ci mettessimo di buona volontà ad eliminare ad uno ad uno tutti quei tranelli fatti di piccole ed apparentemente innocenti bugie, forse riusciremmo a capire meglio molte cose, o quantomeno ad accettarle con molta più serenità.
Ho imparato ad osservare, a leggere e tentare di capire. Mi sono mille volte perso nel tentativo di districare matasse estremamente complesse di eccezioni, di opinionismi, di presupposti dati per scontati, di dogmi, di regole troppo spesso fuori luogo......... per poi scoprire che la "sostanza" era tanto semplie, al punto di essere disarmante.
Parole.
Tante, troppe parole per tentare di spiegare la luce del giorno ed i colori, ed il calore, ed il vento, e l'umidità, e le stagioni, il sudore, le scottature.......... senza voler parlare del Sole.
Il discorso è complesso, e per assurdo non lo è per la complessità di quanto dovrebbe esprimere, ma per l'assurdo garbuglio costruito nei secoli al preciso fine, consapevole o meno, di nascondere la verità.
Ecco un bell'esempio di quanto sia difficile spiegare il "semplice":
Parlare di "amore" relegandolo in un'immagine di "coppia" è come parlare di luce limitandosi ad una stanza ed una lampadina, escludendo tutto il resto.
Alla fine nessuno riuscirà a capire nulla del perchè la lampadina faccia luce ed illumini l'interno della stanza finchè non si ammetterà che essa è alimentata da qualcosa di esterno che invece illumina tutto, non solo quella stanza. Tonnellate di libri potrebbero essere scritti per descrivere la luce della lampadina ed ipotizzare fantasiosamente il fine di tale luce, la "volontà" alle sue origini e mille e mille balle.

Ok, mi sono lasciato prendere la mano, ma d'altro canto è lunedì.
L'"amore" di coppia è un complesso miscuglio di istinto animale ed umanità, un insieme disomogeneo e conflittuale che non può essere spiegato finchè si pretende di elevare a valore spirituale il puro e semplice istinto di sopravvivenza.
Ammettiamo di essere bestie più di quanto vorremmo, ed ecco che le cose si semplificheranno molto.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

Quoto parzialmente Alce.

Se non altro quando dice che in parte si tratta di un problema di linguaggio.

Che si intende, che cosa intendo ognuno di voi che partecipa a questa discussione con amore, amore totalizzante, con sacrificio?

Io per esempio non credo che Conte non abbia mai provato un "amore totalizzante". Da quello che ha scritto certe volte, l'ho visto innamorato come una pera cotta che più cotta non si può.

Non credo che Persa potrebbe mai accettare un "amore totalizzante" che le faccia sentire di essere limitata nella sua indipendenza e individualità. Penso che tante cose che a lei non sembrerebbero limitazioni al Conte parrebbero soprusi intollerabili, ma allo stesso tempo una personalità così fiera e libera come quella di Persa non può accettare, a mio modestissimo parere- di "stemperarsi" in una coppia. 
Appunto, si interesserebbe all'altro in tutti i suoi gusti, ma non si sentirebbe MAI obbligata a farli propri (parlavi del karate per esempio).

Secondo me le persone semplicemente rielaborano in modo diverso le proprie esperienze di amore e delusioni. Chi le interpreta in un modo chi in un altro. 
Amore è una parola troppo sfuggente per darne una spiegazione condivisibile da tutti.
Non sto parlando di relativismo (basta che io dica che amo a modo mio e tutto va bene)

Dico che secondo me le varie posizioni potrebbero essere meno lontane di quello che sembra.

PS Conte, non ti azzardare a dire che non può esistere chi ti ami per quello che sei. A quel che dici, molte persone ti hanno dato il loro amore, ognuna come ha potuto. Non le sminuire così. 
Con tutte le delusioni che puoi avere avuto, sicuro di valutare quanto merita quello che invece hai avuto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si tratta di assimilare i gusti dell'altro, ma di interessarsi all'altro.
> Ti faccio un esempio che sembra che non c'entri nulla.
> E' noto che io faccio la maestra. Beh ogni "annata" vede i cartoni che trasmettano in quel periodo, ha i suoi pupazzi, le sue figurine... Io mi interesso e guardo alcune puntate dei cartoni o dei telefilm che guardano per capirli. Perché? Perché mi interessano i bambini e voglio capire cosa piace a loro di quelle cose.
> E se amo non ascolto il cd che ama chi amo? Non voglio sapere perché gli piace e cosa rappresenta per lui?
> ...


Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
Mi sentirei braccato.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
> Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
> Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
> Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
> Mi sentirei braccato.


ehm..ehm...sicuro sicuro....?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto parzialmente Alce.
> 
> Se non altro quando dice che in parte si tratta di un problema di linguaggio.
> 
> ...


 
Il problema è che l'Amore non si può volere: lo si può dare e basta, quindi è prerogativa solo di coloro che sono davvero tanto equilibrati da poter rinunciare a parte di sè senza soffrirne, anzia addirittura traendone uteriore forza.
Quando diciamo che desideriamo essere amati non facciamo altro che affermare di essere deboli e di aver necessità di aiuto altrui, mentre troppo spesso ciconvinciamo invece che l'amore sia un "diritto".
Pretendere il diritto di essere amati è l'eterna illusione dell'uomo che ha a che fare sempre coi suoi simili che hanno la stessa pretesa. Si risolve il tutto con una continua lotta di rinfacciamenti per le aspettative deluse, spesso all'insaputa di chi avrebbe "dovuto" soddisfarle. Tutto questo è solo un terribile gioco dei bisogni, un gioco che diventa ancora più terribile quando si tramuta ad arte la parola "bisogno" in "diritto".
Conte dice che non può essere amato come avrebbe bisogno? Può darsi! Salvo il fatto che egli è sicuramente amato in altri modi. La differenza consiste nelle proprie debolezze, le quali sono parte di noi, e non è detto che ci debba essere per forza qualcuno capace o disposto a compensarle.
Amore è equilibrio, tutto il resto è lotta per la sopravvivenza. Roba da povere bestie, anche se non ci piace ammetterlo.
Non è una colpa, figuriamoci! Solo che rischia di accecarci se la consideriamo tale e rifiutiamo di ammetterne la sostanza. Non è rifiutando di essere deboli che diventiamo più forti. Solo ammettendo ed analizzando le nostre debolezze possiamo provare a superarle.
Abbandonandosi all'idea di aver diritto di essere amati significa subordinare l'amore che potremmo dare a quando e quanto ne riceveremo.
E' un assurdo: l'amore non è una merce di scambio.
Le necessità fisiologiche e le compensazioni emotive e affettive si, invece, lo sono e con l'amore c'è una differenza abissale.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
> Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
> Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
> Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
> Mi sentirei braccato.


 
ma tu lo interpreti come un ficcanasare....e non è così.
è un voler condividere, se qualcosa appassiona la persona che ami è normale farlo


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
> Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
> Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
> Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
> Mi sentirei braccato.


 

io come musicista da un musicista  eccome se accoglierei suggerimenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
> Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
> Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
> Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
> Mi sentirei braccato.



Vedila al contrario.

Incontri una donna, ti piace, ti interessa, la vuoi, la frequenti.

Le parli di te, le dici che ami la musica, che.... lei ti interrompe, con aria indifferente fa "ah, si?" e cambia argomento.
Come ti senti?
Tu volevi comunicare una cosa importante di te. Lei non l'ha voluto sapere. Non le interessa. Non le interessi tu.
Persa in questo caso ti chiederebbe quando hai cominciato ad avere passione per la musica, e se continua a darti quello che ti dava. 

Mica deve sceglierti gli spartiti


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma tu lo interpreti come un ficcanasare....e non è così.
> è un voler condividere, se qualcosa appassiona la persona che ami è normale farlo


omaggi puzzola. quotolo.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io un rapporto così lo temerei come la peste bubbonica.
> Ci sono cose che sono SOLO MIE, guai metterci nasino lì.
> Non accetterei mai una compagna che ficcanasa nel mio rapporto con la materia suono. Poi inizierebbe a rompere i maroni e a dire, ma questa musica non mi piace, l'altra è colà, no no no.
> Interessati a parti di me, quelle che ho messo in gioco, non a tutto.
> Mi sentirei braccato.





miciolidia ha detto:


> ehm..ehm...sicuro sicuro....?


sono straconvinta che il conte il vero amore non l'abbia provato mai.
Ecco perchè sta bene come sta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Miei cari amici
> di fronte ad asserzioni e dubbi come questi mi trovo spesso incerto se intervenire o meno, in quanto le mie parole protrebbero apparire quelle di un presuntuoso.
> Non voglio esserlo, non vorrei apparirlo, ma tant'è.
> Ebbi già più volte l'occasione di parlare di queste cose, ma so che è difficile accettare le semplificazioni estreme: è molto fastidioso scoprire di non avere vie d'uscita.
> ...


Uh Signur, ma ALce! Proprio perchè ste cose " le sappiamo" che mettiamo in gioco delle regole empiriche no? Per dirla alla Matraini: per semplificarsi la vita, no? Siamo due persone che ci siamo ritrovati a vivere la coppia in un certo modo no? Che per tanti appare squallido e squalificante, ma come due scienziati diciamo EUREKA FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
Due egoisti bastardi? 
Ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Gratis è morto da tanto tempo no?
Ognuno fa i suoi conti e poi decide no?
A conti fatti si tirano le somme no?
Si sta insieme solo perchè NE VALE LA PENA.
Quel giorno che non ne varrà più la pena, AMEN.
Satis Est.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto parzialmente Alce.
> 
> Se non altro quando dice che in parte si tratta di un problema di linguaggio.
> 
> ...


Ah però...
Te sei, peggio della Matraini...casso, te mi sgami eh?
Fermati...
Si vero quello che dici...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh Signur, ma ALce! Proprio perchè ste cose " le sappiamo" che mettiamo in gioco delle regole empiriche no? Per dirla alla Matraini: per semplificarsi la vita, no? Siamo due persone che ci siamo ritrovati a vivere la coppia in un certo modo no? Che per tanti appare squallido e squalificante, ma come due scienziati diciamo EUREKA FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
> Due egoisti bastardi?
> Ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Gratis è morto da tanto tempo no?
> ...


Difatti il mio modo di vedere le cose è ben lungi da dare valutazioni morali ad una scelta od un'altra. Solo si ferma sulla necessità che ogni decisione, ogni presa di posizione sia stata valutata onestamente ed onestamente ne vengano accettate le conseguenze. Tutte.
Si tratta di mettersi in discussione costantemente, perchè non parlo neppure di obbligo alla coerenza ad una decisione: nel momento in cui si mostra la propria incapacità di tenervi fede si ha tutti il diritto di cambiare.........salvo, e questo è assolutamente inevitabile, pagare lo scotto della propria "virata di bordo".
Ogni cosa ha un prezzo, e seppur non sempre possiamo decidere quale sia la moneta con cui dovremo pagarlo, abbiamo comunque l'obbligo di "metter mano al portafogli".
Scopriremo spesso che i debiti più grossi li abbiamo con la nostra coscienza.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il mio modo di vedere le cose è ben lungi da dare valutazioni morali ad una scelta od un'altra. Solo si ferma sulla necessità che ogni decisione, ogni presa di posizione sia stata valutata onestamente ed onestamente ne vengano accettate le conseguenze. Tutte.
> Si tratta di mettersi in discussione costantemente, perchè non parlo neppure di obbligo alla coerenza ad una decisione: nel momento in cui si mostra la propria incapacità di tenervi fede si ha tutti il diritto di cambiare.........salvo, e questo è assolutamente inevitabile, pagare lo scotto della propria "virata di bordo".
> Ogni cosa ha un prezzo, e seppur non sempre possiamo decidere quale sia la moneta con cui dovremo pagarlo, abbiamo comunque l'obbligo di "metter mano al portafogli".
> * Scopriremo spesso che i debiti più grossi li abbiamo con la nostra coscienza*.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono straconvinta che il conte il vero amore non l'abbia provato mai.
> Ecco perchè sta bene come sta


E se invece l'avesse provato e ne è rimasto così scottato da fare in modo che non capiti più.
Potrebbe essere un modo per difendersi dalla sofferenza.....
E' un'ipotesi ovviamente


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se invece l'avesse provato e ne è rimasto così scottato da fare in modo che non capiti più.
> * Potrebbe essere un modo per difendersi dalla sofferenza.....*
> E' un'ipotesi ovviamente


mi pare abbia detto lui che non l'ha mai provato.
Nel caso non fosse così è ovvio! 
ma allora perchè non ammetterlo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il mio modo di vedere le cose è ben lungi da dare valutazioni morali ad una scelta od un'altra. Solo si ferma sulla necessità che ogni decisione, ogni presa di posizione sia stata valutata onestamente ed onestamente ne vengano accettate le conseguenze. Tutte.
> Si tratta di mettersi in discussione costantemente, perchè non parlo neppure di obbligo alla coerenza ad una decisione: nel momento in cui si mostra la propria incapacità di tenervi fede si ha tutti il diritto di cambiare.........salvo, e questo è assolutamente inevitabile, pagare lo scotto della propria "virata di bordo".
> Ogni cosa ha un prezzo, e seppur non sempre possiamo decidere quale sia la moneta con cui dovremo pagarlo, abbiamo comunque l'obbligo di "metter mano al portafogli".
> Scopriremo spesso che i debiti più grossi li abbiamo con la nostra coscienza.


Vero...
Infatti tante volte siamo incoscienti no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi pare abbia detto lui che non l'ha mai provato.
> Nel caso non fosse così è ovvio!
> ma allora perchè non ammetterlo?


 
Sempre per difesa......Ribadisco che il mio pensiero. Pronta a essere smentita dall'interessato


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se invece l'avesse provato e ne è rimasto così scottato da fare in modo che non capiti più.
> Potrebbe essere un modo per difendersi dalla sofferenza.....
> E' un'ipotesi ovviamente


SI è così...
Divenni un epicureo edonista sfegatato.
Si soffre volentieri per qualcosa. 
Non per niente.
Esempio?
Tu mi dai una scatola chiusa e mi dici, qua dentro c'è un lingotto d'oro, portalo per me sull'Everest e sarai felice.
Io ci vado eh?
Ma quando fui in cima apersi la scatola c'era ferro.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

mi pare un pò improbabile dire siccome ho sofferto non mi innamorerò più.
se no saremmo tutti più felici..o infelici?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Infatti tante volte siamo incoscienti no?


 
Hehehehehe!
Occhio!
A volte l'appellarsi all'"incoscienza" è un bel trucco per pararsi il culo .

(a parte tutto: è troppo divertente stare a guardare come tutti noi si passa il tempo a ronzare intorno a scuse, svicolate, sofismi ed arzigogoli semantici come mosche su una merda, pur di non accettarci per come siamo )


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> mi pare un pò improbabile dire siccome ho sofferto non mi innamorerò più.
> se no saremmo tutti più felici..o infelici?


no non è vero, se alle prime avvisagli di un amore che nasce, togli le tende. non soffri, rinunci a una cosa perchè credi che il prezzo da pagare potrebbe essere ancora una volta troppo alto.
L'essere felici o infelici è talmente soggettivo che quello che rende felice te probabilmente non rende felice me o viceversa


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è vero, se alle prime avvisagli di un amore che nasce, togli le tende. non soffri, rinunci a una cosa perchè credi che il prezzo da pagare potrebbe essere ancora una volta troppo alto.
> L'essere felici o infelici è talmente soggettivo che quello che rende felice te probabilmente non rende felice me o viceversa


sono d'accordo di star lontanto con ogni mezzo dalle sofferenze amorose, ma è come una malattia..se la prendi non c'è niente da fare.
puoi essere accorto quanto vuoi, ma ti prende.
certo crescendo le cose cambiano, a 20 anni siamo più vulnerabili


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI è così...
> Divenni un epicureo edonista sfegatato.
> Si soffre volentieri per qualcosa.
> Non per niente.
> ...


 
Potresti essere felice se capissi che l'oro in cima al'Everest non ti serve a nulla....... ma quantomeno hai fatto un bel po' di esercizio per le gambe!

Certo che se stai a sentire tutti quelli che ti promettono oro e ti mandano con quella carota davanti a fare i loro lavori sporchi........
Cacchio, verifica prima! Oppure dopo accetta di essere stato talmente tonto da farti prendere per i fondelli, impara la lezione e leccati le ferite.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

:mrgreen:





contepinceton ha detto:


> SI è così...
> Divenni un epicureo edonista sfegatato.
> Si soffre volentieri per qualcosa.
> Non per niente.
> ...


 
ma quale _divenni_ Conte...tu sei cosi.

la tua esuberanza generale si rivela anche  nella gestione e mozione degli afffetti.:mrgreen: e ponto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> mi pare un pò improbabile dire siccome ho sofferto non mi innamorerò più.
> se no saremmo tutti più felici..o infelici?


Prova a dire: _"siccome ho mangiato qualcosa che mi ha fatto stare male, non mangerò mai più"_
L'innamoramento, o comunque i sentimenti legati all'emotività ed alle pulsioni, sono cose che difficilmente possono essere evitate a meno di non essere disposti a rinunciare pure a lamentarsi od incarognirsi per la loro mancanza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è vero, se alle prime avvisagli di un amore che nasce, togli le tende. non soffri, rinunci a una cosa perchè credi che il prezzo da pagare potrebbe essere ancora una volta troppo alto.
> L'essere felici o infelici è talmente soggettivo che quello che rende felice te probabilmente non rende felice me o viceversa


Se per tua natura hai bisogno di qualcosa, è inutile scappare: si risolverebbe in un soffrire in maniera diversa, ma pur sempre soffrire.
Esistono soggetti che invece non hanno poi questa gran necessità affettiva, e quelli si che se ne possono fregare. Personalmente non li invidio.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prova a dire: _"siccome ho mangiato qualcosa che mi ha fatto stare male, non mangerò mai più"_
> L'innamoramento, o comunque i sentimenti legati all'emotività ed alle pulsioni, sono cose che difficilmente possono essere evitate a meno di non essere disposti a rinunciare pure a lamentarsi od incarognirsi per la loro mancanza.


 
è ben quello che dico io


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è ben quello che dico io


difatti il mio intervento voleva essere rafforzativo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se per tua natura hai bisogno di qualcosa, è inutile scappare: si risolverebbe in un soffrire in maniera diversa, ma pur sempre soffrire.
> *Esistono soggetti che invece non hanno poi questa gran necessità affettiva, e quelli si che se ne possono fregare. Personalmente non li invidio*.


Non se se soffri in maniera diversa. Forse resta il dubbio di non aver saputo rischiare ancora un volta e aver perso una buona occasione.
Fatico a credere che esistano persone così, continuo a pensare che fingano di non averne bisogno solo per paura. Se esistessero non li invidierei nemmeno io


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

oh, se proprio vi fanno schifo sti funghi a me mi garbano di molto:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non se se soffri in maniera diversa. Forse resta il dubbio di non aver saputo rischiare ancora un volta e aver perso una buona occasione.
> Fatico a credere che esistano persone così, continuo a pensare che fingano di non averne bisogno solo per paura. Se esistessero non li invidierei nemmeno io


Molti sono davvero così, altri si forzano ad esserlo, ne soffrono, ma dando la colpa agli altri si incarogniscono e lo diventano ancora di più.

Chi non lo è davvero soffre non tanto per l'occasione persa quanto per la necessità non appagata.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hehehehehe!
> Occhio!
> A volte l'appellarsi all'"incoscienza" è un bel trucco per pararsi il culo .
> 
> (a parte tutto: è troppo divertente stare a guardare come tutti noi si passa il tempo a ronzare intorno a scuse, svicolate, sofismi ed arzigogoli semantici come mosche su una merda, pur di non accettarci per come siamo )


Ma io mi amo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Potresti essere felice se capissi che l'oro in cima al'Everest non ti serve a nulla....... ma quantomeno hai fatto un bel po' di esercizio per le gambe!
> 
> Certo che se stai a sentire tutti quelli che ti promettono oro e ti mandano con quella carota davanti a fare i loro lavori sporchi........
> Cacchio, verifica prima! Oppure dopo accetta di essere stato talmente tonto da farti prendere per i fondelli, impara la lezione e leccati le ferite.


Certo che verifico no?
Ma allora si incazzano perchè ti dicono...
Uffa hai sempre bisogno di veri ficare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io mi amo eh?


No, tu non ti ami: ti desideri, ed è ben diverso!


(non è proprio del tutto una battuta, però)


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che verifico no?
> Ma allora si incazzano perchè ti dicono...
> Uffa hai sempre bisogno di veri ficare...


Bisogna sempre farsi una ver*y*fica


----------



## aristocat (24 Novembre 2010)

Perdonare. Un tradimento e non solo.
Qualcosa che è lontanissimo, troppo lontano, dalla mia portata.
E' un limite mio che mi sto rendendo conto di avere, e che prima ipocritamente negavo a me stessa.
Ammiro chi riesce a scrollarsi di dosso il rancore e la voglia di rivalsa.

L'unica soluzione che conosco, per me, è di tenermi lontana fisicamente dalle persone che mi hanno fatto torto in qualche modo.


----------



## Daniele (24 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perdonare. Un tradimento e non solo.
> Qualcosa che è lontanissimo, troppo lontano, dalla mia portata.
> E' un limite mio che mi sto rendendo conto di avere, e che prima ipocritamente negavo a me stessa.
> Ammiro chi riesce a scrollarsi di dosso il rancore e la voglia di rivalsa.
> ...


Aristocat, è l'unica, sinceramente per la gran parte è l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## dave.one (25 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perdonare. Un tradimento e non solo.
> Qualcosa che è lontanissimo, troppo lontano, dalla mia portata.
> E' un limite mio che mi sto rendendo conto di avere, e che prima ipocritamente negavo a me stessa.
> Ammiro chi riesce a scrollarsi di dosso il rancore e la voglia di rivalsa.
> ...


Al momento non ho ancora perdonato un bel niente. Però mi rendo conto che sto bene se non sento né vedo. 
Mi domando solo se sapessi di più, che cosa penserei? Come reagirei?
Difficile pensare al perdono al momento. D'altronde, in questi frangenti, si perdona se uno umilmente chiede scusa no? Mica lo si dà a gratis!

Voglia di rivalsa? No. Rancore? No. E poi scadiamo dentro il turbine vizioso del male, con necessità di decuplicare gli sforzi per uscirne.

Quindi, come te: più distante sto da mia moglie, meglio sto. Ma da solo difficilmente riesco a starci se non provando spesso sensazioni di malessere e disagio, perché la verità è che si sta sempre bene insieme a qualcuno, se c'è amicizia, amore, aMMMMMore, affetto o qualunque cosa positiva ci sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Al momento non ho ancora perdonato un bel niente. Però mi rendo conto che sto bene se non sento né vedo.
> Mi domando solo se sapessi di più, che cosa penserei? Come reagirei?
> Difficile pensare al perdono al momento. D'altronde, in questi frangenti, si perdona se uno umilmente chiede scusa no? Mica lo si dà a gratis!
> 
> ...


 
Vedi Dave, per certi versi si potrebbe dire che tu hai già perdonato.
Se mi dici che non provi rancore o desiderio di rivalsa, significa che ti sei staccato dall'emotività più istintiva e ti sei posto in termini pratici di fronte al problema. Hai perdonato. Il che non significa "hai assolto", ma semplicemente ed ancora più significativamente non ti metti a giudicare.
D'altro canto il perdono chi lo dovrebbe dare? Chi può essere davvero giudice di qualcun altro? Solo chi pretende di essere "superiore" e che già con quella pretesa dimostra il contrario.
Poi, come ho già detto, il perdono è un'arma a doppio taglio, non per niente è stato usato e coltivato nei secoli dalla chiesa come arma di ricatto: tu hai un debito con me, io ti perdono il debito, tu non hai più quel debito ma hai comunque con me quello derivante dal mio perdono. Comodissimo per intortare.

Essere "superiori", giudicare e perdonare..........
ma pure se un cane spaventato alla catena ti morde, mica pensi di "perdonarlo"! Te ne tieni alla larga e basta.


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa significa perdonare?
> 
> Come si fa?
> 
> ...



Secondo il mio modestissimo parere perdonare un tradimento è impossibile. Ci si può solo impegnare al massimo per tentare di dimenticarlo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo il mio modestissimo parere perdonare un tradimento è impossibile. Ci si può solo impegnare al massimo per tentare di dimenticarlo.


 più che dimenticarlo va analizzato, chiarito nelle sue profonde ragioni per costruire su basi consapevoli.
allora potrà diventare adirittura utile, se si tratta di tradimento di certo tipo e non si è andati oltre la soglia della dignità propria e altrui


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che dimenticarlo va analizzato, chiarito nelle sue profonde ragioni per costruire su basi consapevoli.
> allora potrà diventare adirittura utile, se si tratta di tradimento di certo tipo e non si è andati oltre la soglia della dignità propria e altrui



Analizzarlo... è quello che sto facendo io ultimamente. Prima ci pensavo e soffrivo, ora ci penso e lo analizzo, è qui che comincio a vedere la differenza.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Analizzarlo... è quello che sto facendo io ultimamente. Prima ci pensavo e soffrivo, ora ci penso e lo analizzo, è qui che comincio a vedere la differenza.


 il tuo è un caso esemplare su quanto sia importante farlo per poi proseguire quella che ti auguro essere una lunga vita che vi vedrà godere i bisnipoti.
non fate gli struzzi e mettete tutti gli argomenti sul tavolo cercando di capire vicendevolmente le proprie carenze , limiti ed errori.
poi vi troverete a lavorare sul pulito e sarà davvero intimità profonda


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tuo è un caso esemplare su quanto sia importante farlo per poi proseguire quella che ti auguro essere una lunga vita che vi vedrà godere i bisnipoti.
> non fate gli struzzi e mettete tutti gli argomenti sul tavolo cercando di capire vicendevolmente le proprie carenze , limiti ed errori.
> poi vi troverete a lavorare sul pulito e sarà davvero intimità profonda


 
:up::updue::umiledue:


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perdonare. Un tradimento e non solo.
> Qualcosa che è lontanissimo, troppo lontano, dalla mia portata.
> E' un limite mio che mi sto rendendo conto di avere, e che prima ipocritamente negavo a me stessa.
> Ammiro chi riesce a scrollarsi di dosso il rancore e la voglia di rivalsa.
> ...


Credo sia l'unica soluzione possibile. Almeno fino a quando non si trovano valide motivazioni. Il rancore e la voglia di rivalsa secondo me stanno a significare che in quella relazione ci si sta ancora immersi fino al collo (e oltre).


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

La mia reazione prima era di comprensione, adesso è di umiliazione totale. Si agisco per umiliare l'altro in maniera pubblica ed orribile, ci sto bene in questo e no, non mi sento una merda facendolo, il tradimento mi ha fatto sentire una merda, per sentirmi meglio devo solo far sprofondare l'altro più di me.
Accidenti, peccato che non ho foto un poco spinte della ultima ex...sarebbero di certo state tutte pubblicate, solo perchè lei fu stronza con il mio passato.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia reazione prima era di comprensione, adesso è di umiliazione totale. Si agisco per umiliare l'altro in maniera pubblica ed orribile, ci sto bene in questo e no, non mi sento una merda facendolo, il tradimento mi ha fatto sentire una merda, per sentirmi meglio devo solo far sprofondare l'altro più di me.
> Accidenti, peccato che non ho foto un poco spinte della ultima ex...sarebbero di certo state tutte pubblicate, solo perchè lei fu stronza con il mio passato.


 
Bella idea. Una persona che conosco l'ha fatto con l'amante del marito. Peccato che sono risaliti a chi ha messo le foto e ora deve pagare 60.000 € di danni. Non ha i soldi per farlo e vive in separazione dei beni.
Che meraviglia, si è proprio tolta una bella soddisfazione:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella idea. Una persona che conosco l'ha fatto con l'amante del marito. Peccato che sono risaliti a chi ha messo le foto e ora deve pagare 60.000 € di danni. Non ha i soldi per farlo e vive in separazione dei beni.
> Che meraviglia, si è proprio tolta una bella soddisfazione:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Bhe, sai che deve essere dimostrato che sia stato lui con il 100% della sicurezza? =) un famoso filmato che girava in internet ha ben fatto comprendere che basta non poter risalire alla persona con sicurezza che il gioco è fatto. Del resto poi ricordo che per legge adesso un coniuge tradito ha diritto di chiedere i danni al partner (mi pare che sia dal 2007).
Ah, probabile che la mia ex non capirebbe neppure cosa voglia dire una sua foto non proprio bella online, troppo stupida la cogliona.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, sai che deve essere dimostrato che sia stato lui con il 100% della sicurezza? =) un famoso filmato che girava in internet ha ben fatto comprendere che basta non poter risalire alla persona con sicurezza che il gioco è fatto. *Del resto poi ricordo che per legge adesso un coniuge tradito ha diritto di chiedere i danni al partner* (mi pare che sia dal 2007).
> Ah, probabile che la mia ex non capirebbe neppure cosa voglia dire una sua foto non proprio bella online, troppo stupida la cogliona.


... non e' proprio cosi, ma cosa ci azzecca un coniuge con te  mica eri sposato con lei tu :mrgreen: .


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non e' proprio cosi, ma cosa ci azzecca un coniuge con te  mica eri sposato con lei tu :mrgreen: .


 
meno male che glielo hai ricordato tu...........


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia reazione prima era di comprensione, adesso è di umiliazione totale. Si agisco per umiliare l'altro in maniera pubblica ed orribile, ci sto bene in questo e no, non mi sento una merda facendolo, il tradimento mi ha fatto sentire una merda, per sentirmi meglio devo solo far sprofondare l'altro più di me.
> Accidenti, peccato che non ho foto un poco spinte della ultima ex...sarebbero di certo state tutte pubblicate, solo perchè lei fu stronza con il mio passato.


 queste sono autoumiliazioni, daniele.
ma non capisci che la migliore rivalsa che tu puoi offrire a chi ti ha ferito è la tua affermazione personale e sociale?
studia, impegnati e dai spazio e attenzione a chi ti vuole bene, basta con questi  meschini desideri di vendetta 
alzati dal fango, cristo santo


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> meno male che glielo hai ricordato tu...........


Io ho fatto un servizio che non mi è stato retribuito al di fuori del rapporto che non c'era più. Tale servizio aveva delle clausole di forma che erano quelle definite dall'accordo precedente. Quelle clausole sono state non rispettate, il servizio gratuito non ha avuto nessun motivo di esistere, perchè basato su una componente di affetto. L'affetto mi è stato dimostrato non esistere e quindi io sono stato truffato. lei ha avuto il suo vantaggio, non monetario, ma ha avuto un vantaggio indubbio, io uno svantaggio evidente, se non si chiama truffa questa come la chiamiamo?


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono autoumiliazioni, daniele.
> ma non capisci che la migliore rivalsa che tu puoi offrire a chi ti ha ferito è la tua affermazione personale e sociale?
> studia, impegnati e dai spazio e attenzione a chi ti vuole bene, basta con questi  meschini desideri di vendetta
> alzati dal fango, cristo santo


Minerva, io sono conscio per una cosa che mi disse una persona che...a chi ti fa del male la tua affermazione sociale non interessa nulla, manco interessa se muori! Risultato, a chi ti fa male importa solo che non gli rompi le palle, che soffri in silenzio e che lo lasci vivere la sua stronzissima vita in pace, in fondo sei solo uno stronzo che è stato usato...e come dicono tutti dopo pensa "ma fattene una ragione, coglione".
Mai fare il gioco di chi fa del male, chi lo fa non vuole subire nessuna conseguenza.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, io sono conscio per una cosa che mi disse una persona che...a chi ti fa del male la tua affermazione sociale non interessa nulla, manco interessa se muori! Risultato, a chi ti fa male importa solo che non gli rompi le palle, che soffri in silenzio e che lo lasci vivere la sua stronzissima vita in pace, in fondo sei solo uno stronzo che è stato usato...e come dicono tutti dopo pensa "ma fattene una ragione, coglione".
> *Mai fare il gioco di chi fa del male*, chi lo fa non vuole subire nessuna conseguenza.


 tu devi fare il tuo, esclusivamente il tuo


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Ed il mio gioco passa attraverso la mia autoaffermazione nella totale annichilazione di chi ha provato a farmi del male. Se risco a distruggere chi lo ha fatto finalmente mi riuscirò a risentire meglio di lui, perchè in me permane il senso di essere inadeguato.
Minerva, ti sembrerà assurdo, ma dentro di me io mi sento disprezzato, offeso, cacciato via come un cane vecchio e moribondo e brutto, mi sento uno schifo insomma. Quello che in quella particolare condizione ei è riuscita a fare è stato amplificato più e più volte dalle varie condizioni poi accadute dopo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed il mio gioco passa attraverso la mia autoaffermazione nella totale annichilazione di chi ha provato a farmi del male. Se risco a distruggere chi lo ha fatto finalmente mi riuscirò a risentire meglio di lui, perchè in me permane il senso di essere inadeguato.
> Minerva, ti sembrerà assurdo, ma dentro di me io mi sento disprezzato, offeso, cacciato via come un cane vecchio e moribondo e brutto, mi sento uno schifo insomma. Quello che in quella particolare condizione ei è riuscita a fare è stato amplificato più e più volte dalle varie condizioni poi accadute dopo.


 ma perché caspita dipendi dalle reazioni e azioni degli altri?
coltiva la tua forza e nessuno ti potrà far sentire debole , dani


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché caspita dipendi dalle reazioni e azioni degli altri?
> coltiva la tua forza e nessuno ti potrà far sentire debole , dani


E' noto che anche chi si sente forte da solo lo è per affermazioni esterne. Quella persona così sicura di se non cadrà al primo cedimento...ma scommetti che se ci diamo giù di continuo finirà a terra, misero tra i miseri?
Io sono certo che ogni persoina altamente sicura di se io posso farla crollare.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' noto che anche chi si sente forte da solo lo è per affermazioni esterne. Quella persona così sicura di se non cadrà al primo cedimento...ma scommetti che se ci diamo giù di continuo finirà a terra, misero tra i miseri?
> Io sono certo che ogni persoina altamente sicura di se io posso farla crollare.



Intanto, nell'attesa, ti fotti la Tua vita ... presente e futura  .


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto, nell'attesa, ti fotti la Tua vita ... presente e futura  .


Mi hanno già fottuto la vita, me l'hanno già fottuta e c'è poco da fare. O meglio quello che ho da fare lo sto mettendo in pratica ora...e con un compare perfetto. Direi che dopo ne uscirei bello e beato, quasi certo di me e di sicuro più sicuro dei sicuri...ma è una cosa che medito da anni e  che una cassetta audio di oggi mi ha ispirato perfettamente.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono autoumiliazioni, daniele.
> ma non capisci che la migliore rivalsa che tu puoi offrire a chi ti ha ferito è la tua affermazione personale e sociale?
> studia, impegnati e dai spazio e attenzione a chi ti vuole bene, basta con questi  meschini desideri di vendetta
> alzati dal fango, cristo santo


Daniele Minerva ha ragione...
A quella che mi fece sentire un povero spiantato...risposi...comperandomi una casa.
Pensa Daniele...già finito di pagare il mutuo da anni...
Impegnati XD in qualcosa di importante e concreto...no?
Poi ti godrai i frutti del tuo paziente lavoro...
Lo stesso dicasi per quel concorso a Berlino...
L'ho vinto io eh?


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono autoumiliazioni, daniele.
> ma non capisci che la migliore rivalsa che tu puoi offrire a chi ti ha ferito è la tua affermazione personale e sociale?
> studia, impegnati e dai spazio e attenzione a chi ti vuole bene, basta con questi meschini desideri di vendetta
> alzati dal fango, cristo santo


:up:


----------

